# The Classical Music Project, #2401-2500



## Trout

*THE PROJECT*

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works recommended by TalkClassical members. Help us out!

*HOW TO VOTE*

You can vote *every 9 hours*. Everybody votes for works on the "board". When a work becomes popular enough, it's moved to the list of recommended works.

The voting template looks like this:



> *After
> 
> My votes
> 
> (UPDATED BOARD)
> 
> Nominated
> 
> Seconded*


Here's how to fill it out:

1. Go to the end of the thread and find the most recent vote. Put the voter's username under "After".

2. Vote for two works: give one work +2, and the other +1. You can either pick works from the board or nominate something else. If you nominate something else, make sure it's not already on the list of recommended works.

When you nominate a work, you cannot vote for it again until somebody else seconds it.

Make sure it's clear what you're voting for - especially if there are multiple works by one composer on the board.

3. Include an "Updated board" in your post if you can: copy the board from the most recent post, and simply update the points tally of the works you voted for.

If you nominated a work, add it to the "Nominated" section like this: "Composer: Title - number of points (My username)". And if you voted for something in the "Nominated" section, move it to the "Seconded" section.

4. If the most popular work on the board gets 7 points more than anything else, it's removed from the board and added to the list of recommended works.

*TIPS*

1. Vote for the works that you like and want to recommend, even if others disagree. Everyone's participation is valued.

2. The list of recommendations is *not* meant as an official, objective canon of Western art music. It simply reflects what we as a group like.

3. If you vote often, we encourage you to spread your votes around different works that you like, rather than repeatedly voting for one.

4. It is generally courteous not to vote for works in second place as that would inhibit expedient enshrinements.

*FINAL NOTES*

1. Shorter works usually recorded as a group - e.g. Chopin's nocturnes - are _usually_ regarded as one work, so long as they're not collectively too long (not more than two or three hours). If there's doubt about this, we'll discuss it.

2. If there's an inconsistency between a person's votes and their "Updated board", we'll change the board to reflect the votes.

3. This project has been running for a while, so most of the really popular works have already been recommended. Feel free to recommend something obscure!

Special thanks to CyrilWashbrook for the concisely-worded rules and to all of our regular voters for their continual contributions and support!


----------



## Trout

Alphabetical List of Recommendations

*Abel, Carl Friedrich:* 
27 Pieces for Bass Viol, WK 186-212

*Abelard, Peter:* 
Planctus David super Saul et Jonathan "Dolorum solatium"

*Abrahamsen, Hans:* 
Schnee

*Adam, Adolphe:* 
Giselle

*Adam de la Halle:* 
Le Jeu de Robin et de Marion

*Adams, John Coolidge:* 
Grand Pianola Music
Harmonielehre
Harmonium
Lollapalooza
Naive and Sentimental Music
Nixon in China
Phrygian Gates
Shaker Loops
Son of Chamber Symphony
The Death of Klinghoffer
The Dharma at Big Sur
Violin Concerto

*Adams, John Luther:* 
Become Ocean
In the White Silence
The Wind in High Places

*Addinsell, Richard:* 
Warsaw Concerto

*Adès, Thomas:* 
Asyla, op. 17
Living Toys, op. 9
Powder Her Face, op. 14
The Tempest, op. 22
Violin Concerto, op. 24 "Concentric Paths"

*Aho, Kalevi:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony for Organ "Alles Vergängliche"
Symphony #12 "Luosto"

*Alain, Jehan:* 
Litanies

*Albéniz, Isaac:* 
Azulejos
Iberia
La Vega
Mallorca, op. 202
Suite española, op. 47

*Albinoni, Tomaso:* 
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 5
12 Concerti a Cinque, op. 9

*Alfonso X (el Sabio):* 
Cantiga de Santa Maria 18 "Por nos de dulta tirar"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 100 "Santa Maria, strela do dia"
Cantiga de Santa Maria 417 "Nobre don e muy preçado"

*Alfvén, Hugo:* 
En Skärgårdssägen (A Legend of the Skerries), op. 20
Swedish Rhapsody #1, op. 19 "Midsommarvaka (Midsummer Vigil)"

*Alkan, Charles-Valentin:* 
Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Grande Sonate 'Les Quatre Âges', op. 33
Petits préludes sur les huit gammes du plain-chant

*Allegri, Gregorio:* 
Miserere mei, Deus

*Alwyn, William:* 
Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"

*Amirkhanian, Charles:* 
Walking Tune

*Anderson, Julian:* 
Book of Hours

*Andriessen, Louis:* 
De Staat
De Materie

*Anonymous, Bavarian Manuscript (13th c.):* 
Carmina Burana

*Anonymous, Egerton Manuscript 2615 (c. 1230):* 
Ludus Danielis (The Play of Daniel)

*Anonymous, Flemish (c. 1330):* 
Tournai Mass

*Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.):* 
Le Chansonnier du Roi

*Anonymous, Peruvian (c. 1631):* 
Hanacpachap cussicuinin

*Anonymous, Spanish (late 14th c.):* 
Llibre Vermell de Montserrat

*Antheil, George:* 
Ballet Mécanique
Concerto for Chamber Orchestra

*Antill, John:* 
Corroboree

*Arensky, Anton:* 
Piano Quintet in D, op. 51
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 32
Piano Trio #2 in F minor, op. 73
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 35
Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations"
Variations on a Theme by Tchaikovsky, op. 35a

*Arne, Thomas:* 
Artaxerxes

*Arnold, Malcolm:* 
English Dances, opp. 27 & 33
Four Scottish Dances, op. 59
String Quartet #2, op. 118
Symphony #1, op. 22

*Arriaga, Juan Crisóstomo (de):* 
String Quartet #1 in D minor
String Quartet #2 in A
String Quartet #3 in E-flat

*Asencio, Vicente:* 
Cuarteto en Fa

*Atterberg, Kurt:* 
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor, op. 37
Symphony #3 in D, op. 10 "Västkustbilder (West Coast Pictures)"
Symphony #6 in C, op. 31 "Dollar Symphony"

*Auerbach, Lera:* 
Post Silentium

*Babbitt, Milton:* 
All Set
Correspondences
Philomel
Swan Song #1

*Bach, Carl Philipp Emanuel:* 
Cello Concerto #2 in B-flat, Wq. 171
Cello Concerto #3 in A, Wq. 172
Keyboard Sonatas and Pieces, Wq. 56-61 "Kenner und Liebhaber (Connoisseurs and Amateurs)"
Magnificat in D, Wq. 215
Sinfonias, Wq. 183

*Bach, Johann Christian:* 
Ach, daß ich Wassers genug hätte
Keyboard Concertos, op. 7
Sinfonias, op. 18

*Bach, Johann Sebastian:* 
Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989
Ascension Oratorio, BWV 11 "Lobet Gott in seinen Reichen"
Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051
Canonic Variations on "Vom Himmel hoch da komm ich her", BWV 769
Cantata #4 "Christ lag in Todes Banden"
Cantata #21 "Ich hatte viel Bekümmernis"
Cantata #26 "Ach wie flüchtig, ach wie nichtig"
Cantata #51 "Jauchzet Gott in allen Landen"
Cantata #54 "Widerstehe doch der Sünde"
Cantata #56 "Ich will den Kreuzstab gerne tragen"
Cantata #75 "Die Elenden sollen essen"
Cantata #78 "Jesu, der du meine Seele"
Cantata #80 "Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott"
Cantata #82 "Ich habe genug"
Cantata #106 "Gottes Zeit ist die allerbeste Zeit", "Actus Tragicus"
Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Cantata #147 "Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben"
Cantata #151 "Süßer Trost, mein Jesus kömmt"
Cantata #198 "Lass, Fürstin, lass noch einen Strahl"
Cantata #208 "Was mir behagt, ist nur die muntre Jagd"
Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Chromatic Fantasia and Fugue in D minor, BWV 903
Clavier-Übung III (German Organ Mass)
Concerto for 2 Harpsichords in C minor, BWV 1060
Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Die Kunst der Fuge (The Art of the Fugue), BWV 1080
Easter Oratorio, BWV 249
English Suites, BWV 806-811
Fantasia and Fugue in A minor, BWV 904
Fantasias and Fugues for Organ
Flute Sonatas, BWV 1030-1035
French Suites, BWV 812-817
Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Great Eighteen Chorale Preludes, BWV 651-668 "Leipzig"
Harpsichord Concerto #1 in D minor, BWV 1052
Harpsichord Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1053
Harpsichord Concerto #4 in A, BWV 1055
Harpsichord Concerto #5 in F minor, BWV 1056
Inventions and Sinfonias (Two- and Three-Part Inventions), BWV 772-801
Italian Concerto, BWV 971
Jesu, meine Freude, BWV 227
Magnificat in D, BWV 243
Mass in B minor, BWV 232
Musikalisches Opfer (A Musical Offering), BWV 1079
Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1069
Orgelbüchlein (Little Organ Book), BWV 599-644
Overture in the French Style, BWV 831
Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Preludes and Fugues for Organ
Singet dem Herrn ein neues Lied, BWV 225
Six Partitas, BWV 825-830
Six Sonatas for Violin and Harpsichord, BWV 1014-1019
Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006
Sonatas for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord, BWV 1027-1029
St. John Passion, BWV 245
St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000 & 1006a
The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-893
Toccatas and Fugues for Organ
Toccatas for Harpsichord, BWV 910-916
Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
Triple Concerto in A minor, BWV 1044
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Violin Concerto #2 in E, BWV 1042

*Bacri, Nicolas:* 
Concerto nostalgico, op. 80/1 "L'automne"

*Balakirev, Mily:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in E-flat
Tamara

*Bantock, Granville:* 
Celtic Symphony
Old English Suite

*Barber, Samuel:* 
Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Agnus Dei
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 22
Dover Beach, op. 3
First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Hermit Songs, op. 29
Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24
Piano Concerto, op. 38
Second Essay for Orchestra, op. 17
Symphony #1 in One Movement, op. 9
Violin Concerto, op. 14

*Barraqué, Jean:* 
La Mort de Virgile
Piano Sonata
Séquence

*Barrios, Agustín:* 
La Catedral
Un Sueño en la Floresta

*Barry, Gerald:* 
Chevaux-de-frise

*Bartók, Béla:* 
44 Duos for 2 Violins, Sz. 98
Bluebeard's Castle, Sz. 48
Cantata Profana, Sz. 94
Concerto for Orchestra, Sz. 116
Contrasts, Sz. 111
Dance Suite, Sz. 77
Divertimento for Strings, Sz. 113
Four Hungarian Folksongs for Mixed Chorus, Sz. 93
Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97
Mikrokosmos, Sz. 107
Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Piano Concerto #2 in G, Sz. 95
Piano Concerto #3 in E, Sz. 119
Piano Quintet, Sz. 23
Piano Sonata, Sz. 80
Rhapsody #1 for Violin and Orchestra, Sz. 87
Sonata for 2 Pianos and Percussion, Sz. 110
Sonata for Solo Violin, Sz. 117
Sonatina, Sz. 55
String Quartet #1, Sz. 40
String Quartet #2, Sz. 67
String Quartet #3, Sz. 85
String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
String Quartet #5, Sz. 102
String Quartet #6, Sz. 114
The Miraculous Mandarin, Sz. 73
The Wooden Prince, Sz. 60
Three Rondos on Slovak Folk Tunes, Sz. 84
Two Pictures for Orchestra, Sz. 46
Viola Concerto, Sz. 120
Violin Concerto #1, Sz. 36
Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112
Violin Sonata #1, Sz. 75
Violin Sonata #2, Sz. 76

*Bax, Arnold:* 
In Memoriam for English Horn, Harp, and String Quartet
November Woods
Tintagel

*Beach, Amy:* 
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 45

*Beatriz de Dia [Contessa de Dia]:* 
A chantar m'er de so qu'eu no volria

*Beethoven, Ludwig van:* 
32 Variations on an Original Theme in C minor, WoO 80
An die ferne Geliebte, op. 98
Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"
Cello Sonata #2 in G minor, op. 5/2
Cello Sonata #3 in A, op. 69
Choral Fantasy in C minor, op. 80
Coriolan Overture, op. 62
Diabelli Variations, op. 120
Egmont, op. 84
Fidelio, op. 72
Grosse Fuge, op. 133
Leonore Overture #3, op. 72b
Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123
Piano Concerto #1 in C, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 19
Piano Concerto #3 in C minor, op. 37
Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58
Piano Concerto #5 in E-flat, op. 73 "Emperor"
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 2/1
Piano Sonata #7 in D, op. 10/3
Piano Sonata #8 in C minor, op. 13 "Pathetique"
Piano Sonata #12 in A-flat, op. 26 "Funeral March"
Piano Sonata #13 in E-flat, op. 27/1 "Quasi una fantasia"
Piano Sonata #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 27/2 "Moonlight"
Piano Sonata #15 in D, op. 28 "Pastoral"
Piano Sonata #17 in D minor, op. 31/2 "Tempest"
Piano Sonata #18 in E-flat, op. 31/3
Piano Sonata #21 in C, op. 53 "Waldstein"
Piano Sonata #23 in F minor, op. 57 "Appassionata"
Piano Sonata #24 in F-sharp, op. 78 "À Thérèse"
Piano Sonata #26 in E-flat, op. 81a "Les Adieux"
Piano Sonata #27 in E minor, op. 90
Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Piano Sonata #29 in B-flat, op. 106 "Hammerklavier"
Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Piano Trio #4 in B-flat, op. 11 "Gassenhauer"
Piano Trio #5 in D, op. 70/1 "Ghost"
Piano Trio #7 in B-flat, op. 97 "Archduke"
Septet in E-flat, op. 20
Six Bagatelles, op. 126
String Quartet #1 in F, op. 18/1
String Quartet #2 in G, op. 18/2
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 18/3
String Quartet #4 in C minor, op. 18/4
String Quartet #5 in A, op. 18/5
String Quartet #6 in B-flat, op. 18/6
String Quartet #7 in F, op. 59/1 "Razumovsky #1"
String Quartet #8 in E minor, op. 59/2 "Razumovsky #2"
String Quartet #9 in C, op. 59/3 "Razumovsky #3"
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 74 "Harp"
String Quartet #11 in F minor, op. 95 "Serioso"
String Quartet #12 in E-flat, op. 127
String Quartet #13 in B-flat, op. 130
String Quartet #14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
String Quartet #16 in F, op. 135
String Trio in C minor, op. 9/3
Symphony #1 in C, op. 21
Symphony #2 in D, op. 36
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 55 "Eroica"
Symphony #4 in B-flat, op. 60
Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Symphony #6 in F, op. 68 "Pastoral"
Symphony #7 in A, op. 92
Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Symphony #9 in D minor, op. 125 "Choral"
Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Violin Sonata #5 in F, op. 24 "Spring"
Violin Sonata #9, op. 47 "Kreutzer"
Violin Sonata #10 in G, op. 96

*Bellini, Vincenzo:* 
I Puritani
Norma

*Benjamin, George:* 
Antara
Written on Skin

*Beppe, Flint Juventino:* 
Flute Concerto #2, op. 80
Remote Galaxy, op. 81

*Berg, Alban:* 
Altenberg Lieder, op. 4
Kammerkonzert (Chamber Concerto)
Lulu
Lyric Suite
Piano Sonata, op. 1
Sieben frühe Lieder (Seven Early Songs)
Three Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
Violin Concerto
Wozzeck, op. 7

*Berger, Arthur:* 
Duo for Cello and Piano

*Berio, Luciano:* 
Coro
Folk Songs
Laborintus II
Rendering
Sequenza VIII
Sequenza XII
Sinfonia

*Berlioz, Hector:* 
Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23
Grande Messe des Morts (Requiem), op. 5
Harold en Italie, op. 16
La Damnation de Faust, op. 24
L'enfance du Christ, op. 25
Les Nuits d'été (Summer Nights), op. 7
Les Troyens (The Trojans), op. 29
Romeo et Juliette, op. 17
Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14
Te Deum, op. 22
Tristia, op. 18

*Bernstein, Leonard:* 
Chichester Psalms
Prelude, Fugue, and Riffs
Symphony #2 "The Age of Anxiety"
West Side Story

*Berwald, Franz:* 
Piano Concerto in D
Symphony #3 in C "Sinfonie Singulière"
Violin Concerto in C-sharp minor, op. 2

*Biber, Heinrich Ignaz Franz von:* 
Battalia à 10
Harmonia artificiosa-ariosa
Missa Salisburgensis
Mystery (Rosary) Sonatas
Requiem à 15

*Birtwistle, Harrison:* 
Earth Dances
The Mask of Orpheus
The Triumph of Time

*Bizet, Georges:* 
Carmen
L'Arlésienne
Les pêcheurs de perles (The Pearl Fishers)
Symphony in C

*Bliss, Arthur:* 
A Colour Symphony, op. 24

*Bloch, Ernest:* 
Concerto Grosso #1
Piano Quintet #1
Schelomo
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
Symphony in C-sharp minor
Violin Concerto
Violin Sonata #1
Violin Sonata #2 "Poème mystique"

*Boccherini, Luigi:* 
Cello Concerto #9 in B-flat, G. 482
Guitar Quintet #4 in D, G. 448 "Fandango"
Guitar Quintet #9 in C, G. 453 "La Ritirada di Madrid"
String Quintet in E, op. 11/5, G. 275
Symphony #28 in D, op. 43, G. 521

*Boëllmann, Léon:* 
Suite Gothique, op. 25
Symphony in F, op. 24

*Boieldieu, François-Adrien:* 
Harp Concerto in C

*Boito, Arrigo:* 
Mefistofele

*Bomtempo, João Domingos:* 
Requiem in C minor, op. 23

*Borodin, Alexander:* 
In the Steppes of Central Asia
Prince Igor
String Quartet #2 in D
Symphony #1 in E-flat
Symphony #2 in B minor
Symphony #3 in A minor

*Boulanger, Lili:* 
Psalm 130 "Du fond de l'abîme"

*Boulez, Pierre:* 
12 Notations
Anthèmes II
Dérive 1
Dérive 2
...explosante-fixe...
Le marteau sans maître
Piano Sonata #1
Piano Sonata #2
Pli Selon Pli
Répons
Rituel in memoriam Bruno Maderna
Structures I
Sur Incises

*Bowen, York:* 
Viola Concerto in C minor, op. 25

*Boyce, William:* 
Eight Symphonies, op. 2

*Brahms, Johannes:* 
11 Chorale Preludes, op. 122
13 Canons, op. 113
Academic Festival Overture, op. 80
Alto Rhapsody, op. 53
Cello Sonata #1 in E minor, op. 38
Cello Sonata #2 in F, op. 99
Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Clarinet Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 120/1
Clarinet Sonata #2 in E-flat, op. 120/2
Clarinet Trio in A minor, op. 114
Double Concerto in A minor, op. 102
Eight Piano Pieces, op. 76
Ein deutsches Requiem (A German Requiem), op. 45
Five Songs, op. 49
Five Songs, op. 105
Four Piano Pieces, op. 119
Four Songs, op. 43
Geistliches Lied, op. 30
Gesang der Parzen, op. 89
Horn Trio in E-flat, op. 40
Hungarian Dances, WoO 1
Nänie, op. 82
Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Piano Concerto #2 in B-flat, op. 83
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Quartet #2 in A, op. 26
Piano Quartet #3 in C minor, op. 60 "Werther"
Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 5
Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8
Piano Trio #2 in C, op. 87
Piano Trio #3 in C minor, op. 101
Rinaldo, op. 50
Schicksalslied, op. 54
Serenade #1 in D, op. 11
Serenade #2 in A, op. 16
Seven Fantasias, op. 116
Six Piano Pieces, op. 118
Six Songs, op. 86
String Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 51/1
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 51/2
String Quartet #3 in B-flat, op. 67
String Quintet #1 in F, op. 88
String Quintet #2 in G, op. 111
String Sextet #1 in B-flat, op. 18
String Sextet #2 in G, op. 36
Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68
Symphony #2 in D, op. 73
Symphony #3 in F, op. 90
Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Three Intermezzi, op. 117
Tragic Overture, op. 81
Two Rhapsodies, op. 79
Two Songs for Alto, Viola, and Piano, op. 91
Variations and Fugue on a Theme by Handel, op. 24
Variations on a Theme by Haydn, op. 56a
Variations on a Theme by Paganini, op. 35
Vier Ernste Gesänge (Four Serious Songs), op. 121
Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Violin Sonata #1 in G, op. 78
Violin Sonata #2 in A, op. 100
Violin Sonata #3 in D minor, op. 108

*Bray, Charlotte:* 
At the Speed of Stillness

*Brian, Havergal:* 
Symphony #1 in D minor "The Gothic"
Violin Concerto #2 in C

*Bridge, Frank:* 
Enter Spring, H.174
Oration, H.180
Piano Quintet in D minor, H.49a
Piano Sonata, H.160
String Quartet #2 in G minor, H.115
The Sea, H.100
Violin Sonata, H.183

*Britten, Benjamin:* 
A Ceremony of Carols, op. 28
Cello Suite #1, op. 72
Cello Symphony, op. 68
Curlew River, op. 71
Nocturnal after John Dowland, op. 70
Peter Grimes, op. 33
Piano Concerto, op. 13
Serenade for Tenor, Horn, and Strings, op. 31
Simple Symphony, op. 4
Sinfonia da Requiem, op. 20
String Quartet #2 in C, op. 36
The Prince of the Pagodas, op. 57
The Turn of the Screw, op. 54
The Young Person's Guide to the Orchestra, op. 34
Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge, op. 10
War Requiem, op. 66

*Brouwer, Leo:* 
Estudios Sencillos

*Browne, John:* 
Stabat iuxta Christi crucem

*Bruch, Max:* 
Concerto for Clarinet, Viola, and Orchestra in E minor, op. 88
Eight Pieces for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano, op. 83
Kol Nidrei, op. 47
Scottish Fantasy, op. 46
String Quartet #2 in E, op. 10
Symphony #3 in E, op. 51
Violin Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 26
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 44

*Bruckner, Anton:* 
Ave Maria, WAB 6
Mass #2 in E minor
Mass #3 in F minor
Requiem in D minor
String Quintet in F
Symphony #1 in C minor
Symphony #2 in C minor
Symphony #3 in D minor
Symphony #4 in E-flat "Romantic"
Symphony #5 in B-flat
Symphony #6 in A
Symphony #7 in E
Symphony #8 in C minor
Symphony #9 in D minor
Te Deum

*Brumel, Antoine:* 
Missa Et ecce terrae motus (The Earthquake Mass)

*Buck, Dudley:* 
Concert Variations on "The Star-Spangled Banner", op. 23

*Bull, John:* 
In Nomine IX

*Busnois [Busnoys], Antoine:* 
Anthoni usque limina

*Busoni, Ferruccio:* 
Doktor Faust
Elegien
Fantasia Contrappuntistica
Piano Concerto in C, op. 39
Sonatina Seconda

*Buxtehude, Dietrich:* 
Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64
Membra Jesu Nostri, BuxWV 75
Passacaglia in D minor, BuxWV 161
Preludes for Organ, BuxWV 136-154

*Byrd, William:* 
Infelix ego
Mass for 3 Voices
Mass for 4 Voices
Mass for 5 Voices
My Ladye Nevells Booke
The Great Service


----------



## Trout

*Cage, John:* 
4'33"
Atlas Eclipticalis
Concerto for Prepared Piano and Chamber Orchestra
In a Landscape
Music of Changes
Sonatas and Interludes for Prepared Piano
Souvenir
The Wonderful Widow of Eighteen Springs

*Caldara, Antonio:* 
Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo

*Canteloube, Joseph:* 
Chants d'Auvergne

*Cardew, Cornelius:* 
Thälmann Variations

*Carrillo, Julián:* 
Preludio a Colón

*Carter, Elliott:* 
A Symphony of Three Orchestras
Cello Sonata
Concerto for Orchestra
String Quartet #1
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
Symphonia: Sum Fluxae Pretium Spei

*Casella, Alfredo:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 12
Triple Concerto, op. 56

*Castelnuovo-Tedesco, Mario:* 
Guitar Concerto #1 in D, op. 99

*Cerha, Friedrich:* 
Spiegel

*Chabrier, Emmanuel:* 
España

*Charpentier, Marc-Antoine:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Te Deum, H. 146

*Chausson, Ernest:* 
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet in D, op. 21
Piano Quartet in A, op. 30
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 3
Poème de l'amour et de la mer, op. 19
Poème for Violin and Orchestra, op. 25

*Chávez, Carlos:* 
Symphony #2 "Sinfonía India"

*Cherubini, Luigi:* 
Requiem in C minor
String Quartet #1 in E-flat
String Quartet #6 in A minor

*Chesnokov, Pavel:* 
Concerto for Basso Profundo and Choir, op. 40 "Russian Orthodox Service"

*Chin, Unsuk:* 
Cello Concerto
Clarinet Concerto
Šu
Violin Concerto
Xi

*Chopin, Frédéric:* 
24 Preludes, op. 28
Andante spianato et Grande Polonaise brillante, op. 22
Ballades
Barcarolle in F-sharp, op. 60
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 65
Études
Fantaisie in F minor, op. 49
Impromptus
Mazurkas
Nocturnes
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 11
Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Piano Sonata #2 in B-flat minor, op. 35
Piano Sonata #3 in B minor, op. 58
Polonaises
Scherzi
Waltzes

*Ciconia, Johannes:* 
Una panthera

*Clarke, Rebecca:* 
Viola Sonata

*Clementi, Muzio:* 
Gradus ad Parnassum, op. 44

*Clyne, Anna:* 
Night Ferry
The Violin

*Coates, Gloria:* 
String Quartet #7 "Angels"

*Coleridge-Taylor, Samuel:* 
Clarinet Quintet in F-sharp minor, op. 10
The Song of Hiawatha, op. 30

*Constant, Marius:* 
14 Stations

*Copland, Aaron:* 
Appalachian Spring
Billy the Kid
Clarinet Concerto
El Salón México
Fanfare for the Common Man
Quiet City
Rodeo
Symphony #3

*Corelli, Arcangelo:* 
12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
12 Violin Sonatas, op. 5
Oboe Concerto in F (arr. Barbirolli)

*Corigliano, John:* 
Clarinet Concerto
Symphony #1

*Coulthard, Jean:* 
Piano Concerto

*Couperin, François:* 
Leçons de Ténèbres
Les Concerts Royaux
Pièces de Clavecin

*Couperin, Louis:* 
Tombeau de Monsieur Blancrocher

*Crawford Seeger, Ruth:* 
String Quartet 1931

*Crumb, George:* 
Apparition
Black Angels
Makrokosmos
Vox Balaenae (Voice of the Whale)

*Crusell, Bernhard Henrik:* 
Clarinet Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 5

*Dallapiccola, Luigi:* 
Il Prigionero

*Davies, Peter Maxwell:* 
Eight Songs for a Mad King
Strathclyde Concerto #9
Trumpet Concerto

*Debussy, Claude:* 
Ariettes Oubliées, L 60
Cello Sonata in D minor, L 135
Chansons de Bilitis, L 90
Children's Corner, L 113
Cinq Poèmes de Baudelaire, L 64
Danses sacrée et profane, L 103
Deux Arabesques, L 66
En blanc et noir, L 134
Estampes, L 100
Études, L 136
Fantaisie for Piano and Orchestra, L 73
Fêtes galantes, L 80 & 104
Images pour orchestre, L 122
Images pour piano, L 110 & 111
Jeux, L 126
La Boîte à Joujoux (The Toy Box), L 128
La Mer, L 109
Le Martyre de Saint Sébastien - Fragments symphoniques
Lindaraja, L 97
L'isle joyeuse, L 106
Masques, L 105
Nocturnes, L 91
Pelléas et Mélisande, L 88
Petite Suite, L 65
Piano Trio in G, L 3
Pour le piano, L 95
Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun), L 86
Préludes, L 117 & 123
Première Rhapsodie for Clarinet and Orchestra, L 116
Proses lyriques, L 84
Rêverie, L 8
Six Épigraphes antiques, L 131
Sonata for Flute, Viola, and Harp, L 137
String Quartet in G minor, L 85
Suite Bergamasque, L 75
Syrinx, L 129
Violin Sonata in G minor, L 140

*Delibes, Léo:* 
Coppélia
Lakmé
Sylvia

*Delius, Frederick:* 
Eventyr (Once Upon a Time)
Paris - The Song of a Great City
Sea Drift
Songs of Farewell
The Song of the High Hills
Two Pieces for Small Orchestra
Violin Sonata #1

*Demessieux, Jeanne:* 
Te Deum, op. 11

*Dillon, James:* 
The Book of Elements

*Dohnányi, Ernõ [Ernst von]:* 
Konzertstück for Cello and Orchestra in D, op. 12
Piano Concerto #1 in E minor, op. 5
Piano Quintet #1 in C minor, op. 1
Piano Quintet #2 in E-flat minor, op. 26
Serenade for String Trio in C, op. 10
Sextet for Piano, Strings, and Winds in C, op. 37
String Quartet #2 in D-flat, op. 15
Symphony #2 in E, op. 40
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
Violin Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 43

*Donizetti, Gaetano:* 
L'Elisir d'Amore
Lucia di Lammermoor

*Dowland, John:* 
A Pilgrim's Solace
Firste Booke of Songes
Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
Second Booke of Songes
The Frog Galliard

*Duckworth, William:* 
Time Curve Preludes

*Dufay, Guillaume:* 
Missa L'homme armé
Missa Se le face ay pale
Nuper rosarum flores

*Dufourt, Hugues:* 
Erewhon

*Dukas, Paul:* 
Ariane et Barbe-bleue
Piano Sonata in E-flat minor
The Sorcerer's Apprentice

*Dunstable [Dunstaple], John:* 
Preco Preheminenciae

*Duparc, Henri:* 
Chanson triste
La vie antérieure
L'invitation au voyage
Phidylé

*Dupont, Gabriel:* 
La maison dans les dunes
Les heures dolentes

*Dupré, Marcel:* 
Symphonie-Passion, op. 23

*Duruflé, Maurice:* 
Requiem, op. 9
Suite, op. 5

*Dusapin, Pascal:* 
Seven Solos for Orchestra

*Dutilleux, Henri:* 
Ainsi la nuit
Correspondances
Métaboles
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "Le Double"
Tout un monde lointain

*Dvořák, Antonín:* 
Carnival Overture, op. 92
Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Piano Concerto in G minor, op. 33
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Quintet #2 in A, op. 81
Piano Trio #3 in F minor, op. 65
Piano Trio #4 in E minor, op. 90 "Dumky"
Polednice (The Noon Witch), op. 108
Romance for Violin and Orchestra in F minor, op. 11
Romantic Pieces for Violin and Piano, op. 75
Rusalka, op. 114
Serenade for Strings in E, op. 22
Serenade for Wind Instruments in D minor, op. 44
Slavonic Dances, opp. 46 & 72
Stabat Mater, op. 58
String Quartet #10 in E-flat, op. 51 "Slavonic"
String Quartet #12 in F, op. 96 "American"
String Quartet #14 in A-flat, op. 105
String Quintet #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "American"
Symphony #5 in F, op. 76
Symphony #6 in D, op. 60
Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Symphony #9 in E minor, op. 95 "From the New World"
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 53
Vodník (The Water Goblin), op. 107

*Eberl, Anton:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 33

*Elgar, Edward:* 
Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85
Enigma Variations, op. 36
Falstaff, op. 68
In the South (Alassio), op. 50
Introduction and Allegro for Strings, op. 47
Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Pomp and Circumstance Marches, op. 39
Sea Pictures, op. 37
Serenade for Strings in E minor, op. 20
Sospiri, op. 70
String Quartet in E minor, op. 83
Symphony #1 in A-flat, op. 55
Symphony #2 in E-flat, op. 63
The Apostles, op. 49
The Dream of Gerontius, op. 38
The Kingdom, op. 51
Violin Concerto in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata in E minor, op. 82

*Enescu, George [Enesco, Georges]:* 
Impressions d'Enfance, op. 28
Oedipe, op. 23
Romanian Rhapsodies, op. 11
Symphonie Concertante for Cello and Orchestra in B minor, op. 8
Violin Sonata #2 in F minor, op. 6
Violin Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 25 "Dans le caractère populaire roumain"

*Englund, Einar:* 
Symphony #4 "Nostalgic"

*Eötvös, Peter:* 
Paris-Dakar
Psychokosmos

*eRikm, Ferrari, Luc, and Lehn, Thomas:* 
Les Protorythmiques

*Falla, Manuel de:* 
Concerto for Harpsichord, Flute, Oboe, Clarinet, Violin, and Cello
El Amor Brujo
El Sombrero de Tres Picos (The Three-Cornered Hat)
Noches en los Jardines de España (Nights in the Gardens of Spain)

*Farrenc, Louise:* 
Sextet for Piano and Winds in C minor, op. 40

*Fauré, Gabriel:* 
Barcarolles
Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Cinq Mélodies de Venise, op. 58
Deux Mélodies, op. 46
Élégie for Cello and Orchestra, op. 24
Impromptus
La Bonne Chanson, op. 61
La Chanson d'Ève, op. 95
Le jardin clos, op. 106
Nocturnes
Pavane in F-sharp minor, op. 50
Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80
Piano Quartet #1 in C minor, op. 15
Piano Quartet #2 in G minor, op. 45
Piano Quintet #1 in D minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet #2 in C minor, op. 115
Piano Trio in D minor, op. 120
Pleurs d'or, op. 72
Quatre Mélodies, op. 39
Requiem in D minor, op. 48
Romances sans paroles, op. 17
String Quartet in E minor, op. 121
Trois mélodies, op. 7
Violin Sonata #1 in A, op. 13

*Feldman, Morton:* 
Crippled Symmetry
For Philip Guston
Neither
Piano and String Quartet
Rothko Chapel
Triadic Memories

*Ferneyhough, Brian:* 
Carceri d'Invenzione
Firecycle Beta
Terrain

*Ferrari, Luc:* 
Petite symphonie intuitive pour un paysage de printemps
Presque rien #1 - le lever du jour au bord de la mer

*Fibich, Zdeněk:* 
At Twilight, op. 39

*Field, John:* 
Nocturnes

*Finnissy, Michael:* 
Red Earth

*Finzi, Gerald:* 
A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 40
Clarinet Concerto in C minor, op. 31
Dies Natalis, op. 8
Eclogue, op. 10
Five Bagatelles, op. 23
In Terra Pax, op. 39
Intimations of Immortality, op. 29
Introit for Violin and Orchestra, op. 6
Romance for String Orchestra, op. 11

*Franck, César:* 
Grande Pièce Symphonique, op. 17
Le Chasseur Maudit (The Accursed Huntsman)
Panis Angelicus
Piano Quintet in F minor
Prélude, Chorale et Fugue
Prélude, Fugue et Variation, op. 18
Symphonic Variations
Symphony in D minor
Trois Chorals
Violin Sonata in A

*Frescobaldi, Girolamo:* 
Fiori Musicali
Il Primo libro di Toccate e Partite d'Intavolatura di Cimbalo

*Furrer, Beat:* 
Piano Concerto
Spur

*Gabrieli, Giovanni:* 
In Ecclesiis
Sacrae Symphoniae

*Gade, Niels Wihelm:* 
Aquarellen, op. 19
Echoes of Ossian, op. 1

*Gallus, Jacobus [Handl, Jacob]:* 
Opus musicum

*Ge Gan-Ru:* 
String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"

*Gerhard, Roberto:* 
Symphony #4 "New York"
The Plague

*Gernsheim, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6

*Gershwin, George:* 
An American in Paris
Cuban Overture
Piano Concerto in F
Porgy and Bess
Rhapsody in Blue
Variations on "I Got Rhythm"

*Gesualdo, Carlo:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali (Book V)
Tenebrae Responsories

*Gibbons, Orlando:* 
Fantasia of Four Parts
Hosanna to the Son of David

*Ginastera, Alberto:* 
Danzas Argentinas, op. 2
Harp Concerto, op. 25
Panambí, op. 1
String Quartet #1, op. 20
String Quartet #2, op. 26

*Giuliani, Mauro:* 
Le Rossiniane, opp. 119-124

*Glass, Philip:* 
Aguas de Amazonia
Akhnaten
Einstein on the Beach
Glassworks
Koyaanisqatsi
Music in 12 Parts
Music with Changing Parts
Satyagraha
String Quartet #3 "Mishima"
String Quartet #4 "Buczak"
String Quartet #5
Symphony #4 "Heroes"
Symphony #8
The Photographer
Violin Concerto #1

*Glazunov, Alexander:* 
Piano Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 92
Piano Concerto #2 in B, op. 100
Poème Lyrique, op. 12
Raymonda, op. 57
Saxophone Concerto in E-flat, op. 109
Symphony #4 in E-flat, op. 48
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 55
The Seasons, op. 67
Violin Concerto in A minor, op. 82

*Glière, Reinhold:* 
Concerto for Coloratura Soprano and Orchestra in F minor, op. 82
Harp Concerto in E-flat, op. 74
Horn Concerto in B-flat, op. 91
Symphony #3 in B minor, op. 42 "Ilya Muromets"

*Glinka, Mikhail (Ivanovich):* 
Ruslan and Lyudmila
Viola Sonata in D minor

*Gluck, Christoph Willibald:* 
Iphigénie en Tauride
Orfeo ed Euridice

*Godowsky, Leopold:* 
Passacaglia on the Opening of Schubert's "Unfinished" Symphony
Studies on Chopin's Études

*Goebbels, Heiner:* 
Surrogate Cities

*Goldmark, Karl:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 28

*Golijov, Osvaldo:* 
Ainadamar
The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind

*Gombert, Nicolas:* 
Magnificats

*Gomes, Antônio Carlos:* 
Il Guarany (O Guarani)

*Gordon, Michael:* 
Weather

*Górecki, Henryk:* 
Miserere, op. 44
Symphony #3, op. 36 "Symphony of Sorrowful Songs"

*Gosfield, Annie:* 
The Manufacture of Tangled Ivory

*Gounod, Charles:* 
Faust
Messe solennelle de Sainte Cécile (St. Cecilia Mass)
Romeo et Juliette

*Granados, Enrique:* 
12 Spanish Dances, op. 37
Goyescas, op. 11
Piano Trio in C, op. 50
Valses Poéticos

*Graun, Carl Heinrich:* 
Der Tod Jesu

*Graupner, Christoph:* 
Passion Cantatas

*Greenwood, Jonny:* 
48 Responses to Polymorphia

*Grieg, Edvard:* 
Ballade in the Form of Variations on a Norwegian Folk Song in G minor, op. 24
Cello Sonata in A minor, op. 36
Four Psalms, op. 74
Haugtussa (The Mountain Maid), op. 67
Holberg Suite, op. 40
Lyric Pieces
Norwegian Dances, op. 35
Peer Gynt, op. 23
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 27
Violin Sonata #3 in C minor, op. 45

*Griffes, Charles:* 
Roman Sketches, op. 7
The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan, op. 8

*Grime, Helen:* 
Three Whistler Miniatures

*Grisey, Gérard:* 
Les Espaces Acoustiques
Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil
Vortex Temporum

*Grofé, Ferde:* 
Grand Canyon Suite

*Gruber, Heinz Karl [HK]:* 
Zeitstimmung (Time Shadow)

*Gubaidulina, Sofia:* 
In Tempus Praesens
Offertorium
Sieben Worte (Seven Words)
String Quartet #4
Viola Concerto

*Guerrero, Francisco:* 
Missa Super flumina Babylonis

*Guilmant, Alexandre:* 
Organ Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 42

*Haas, Georg Friedrich:* 
Hyperion
in vain
limited approximations
Violin Concerto

*Hahn, Reynaldo:* 
À Chloris
Chansons grises
Si mes vers avaient des ailes
Violin Sonata in C

*Hakim, Naji:* 
Rubaiyat

*Hakola, Kimmo:* 
Clarinet Concerto

*Halvorsen, Johan:* 
Passacaglia for Violin and Viola (after Handel)

*Handel, George Frideric:* 
Alcina, HWV 34
Ariodante, HWV 33
Concerti Grossi, op. 3, HWV 312-317
Concerti Grossi, op. 6, HWV 319-330
Coronation Anthems, HWV 258-261
Dixit Dominus, HWV 232
Giulio Cesare in Egitto, HWV 17
Israel in Egypt, HWV 54
Judas Maccabaeus, HWV 63
Keyboard Suites, HWV 426-441
Messiah, HWV 56
Music for the Royal Fireworks, HWV 351
Rinaldo, HWV 7
Solomon, HWV 67
Utrecht Te Deum and Jubilate, HWV 278-279
The Ways of Zion Do Mourn (Funeral Anthem for Queen Caroline), HWV 264
Water Music, HWV 348-350

*Hanson, Howard:* 
Symphony #2 in D-flat, op. 30 "Romantic"

*Harris, Roy:* 
Symphony #3

*Harrison, Lou:* 
Double Concerto for Violin and Cello with Javanese Gamelan

*Hartmann, Karl Amadeus:* 
Concerto funèbre

*Harvey, Jonathan:* 
Body Mandala
Mortuos Plango, Vivos Voco

*Hauer, Josef Matthias:* 
Romantische Phantasie, op. 37

*Hausegger, Siegmund von:* 
Natursymphonie

*Haydn, Franz Joseph:* 
Andante with Variations in F minor, Hob.XVII/6 "Un piccolo divertimento"
Cello Concerto #1 in C, Hob.VIIb/1
Cello Concerto #2 in D, Hob.VIIb/2
Die Jahreszeiten (The Seasons), Hob.XXI/3
Die Schöpfung (The Creation), Hob.XXI/2
Mass #11 in D minor "Missa in Angustiis", "Lord Nelson Mass"
Mass #14 in B-flat "Harmoniemesse"
Piano Concerto #11 in D, Hob.XVIII/11
Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, Hob.XVI/46
Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob.XVI/20
Piano Sonata #60 in C, Hob.XVI/50
Piano Sonata #62 in E-flat, Hob.XVI/52
Piano Trio #39 in G, Hob.XV/25 "Gypsy"
String Quartets, op. 20 "Sun"
String Quartets, op. 33 "Russian"
String Quartets, op. 64 "Tost III"
String Quartets, op. 74 "Apponyi II"
String Quartets, op. 76 "Erdödy"
String Quartets, op. 77 "Lobkowitz"
Symphony #6 in D "Le Matin (Morning)"
Symphony #22 in E-flat "Philosopher"
Symphony #31 in D "Hornsignal"
Symphony #41 in C
Symphony #42 in D
Symphony #43 in E-flat "Mercury"
Symphony #44 in E minor "Trauer"
Symphony #45 in F-sharp minor "Farewell"
Symphony #46 in B
Symphony #48 in C "Maria Theresia"
Symphony #49 in F minor "La Passione"
Symphony #53 in D "L'Impériale"
Symphony #67 in F
Symphony #79 in F
Symphony #80 in D minor
Symphony #82 in C "Bear"
Symphony #83 in G minor "The Hen"
Symphony #85 in B-flat "La Reine (The Queen)"
Symphony #88 in G
Symphony #92 in G "Oxford"
Symphony #93 in D
Symphony #94 in G "Surprise"
Symphony #95 in C minor
Symphony #96 in D "Miracle"
Symphony #97 in C
Symphony #98 in B-flat
Symphony #99 in E-flat
Symphony #100 in G "Military"
Symphony #101 in D "Clock"
Symphony #102 in B-flat
Symphony #103 in E-flat "Drumroll"
Symphony #104 in D "London"
The Seven Last Words of Christ, Hob.XX/1a
Trumpet Concerto in E-flat, Hob.VIIe/1

*Haydn, Michael:* 
Requiem in C minor "Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismundo"

*Heinichen, Johann David:* 
Dresden Concerti

*Henze, Hans Werner:* 
Boulevard Solitude
El Cimarrón

*Hermanson, Åke:* 
Lyrical Metamorphosis

*Herrmann, Bernard:* 
Symphony

*Hersch, Michael:* 
The Vanishing Pavilions

*Higdon, Jennifer:* 
Concerto for Orchestra
Violin Concerto

*Hildegard von Bingen:* 
Ordo Virtutum
Symphonia Armonie Celestium Revelationum

*Hillborg, Anders:* 
Clarinet Concerto "Peacock Tales"
Cold Heat


----------



## Trout

*Hindemith, Paul:* 
Der Schwanendreher
Kammermusik, op. 36
Konzertmusik for Brass and Strings, op. 50
Ludus Tonalis
Nobilissima Visione
Piano Sonata #1 in A "Der Main"
String Quartet #4, op. 22
Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Carl Maria von Weber
Symphony in E-flat
Symphony Mathis der Maler
Trauermusik
Trumpet Sonata
When Lilacs Last in the Dooryard Bloom'd

*Hoffmann, Ernst Theodor Amadeus:* 
Undine

*Höller, York:* 
Sphären

*Holliger, Heinz:* 
Siebengesang

*Holmboe, Vagn:* 
Four Symphonic Metamorphoses

*Holst, Gustav:* 
Egdon Heath, op. 47
First Suite for Military Band in E-flat, op. 28/1
Savitri, op. 25
St. Paul's Suite, op. 29/2
The Cloud Messenger, op. 30
The Hymn of Jesus, op. 37
The Planets, op. 32

*Honegger, Arthur:* 
Pacific 231
Pastorale d'été
Symphony #2 in D
Symphony #3 "Symphonie Liturgique"
Symphony #4 "Deliciae Basilienses"

*Hovhaness, Alan:* 
Symphony #2, op. 132 "Mysterious Mountain"
Symphony #50, op. 360 "Mount St. Helens"

*Howells, Herbert:* 
Hymnus Paradisi

*Hummel, Johann Nepomuk:* 
Cello Sonata in A, op. 104
Piano Concerto #2 in A minor, op. 85
Piano Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 89
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 87
Piano Trio #5 in E, op. 83
Piano Trio #6 in E-flat, op. 93
Piano Trio #7 in E-flat, op. 96
Septet #1 in D minor, op. 74
Trumpet Concerto in E (or E-flat), WoO 1

*Humperdinck, Engelbert:* 
Hänsel und Gretel

*Ibert, Jacques:* 
Escales (Ports of Call)

*Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail:* 
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 37

*Ives, Charles:* 
A Symphony: New England Holidays
Central Park in the Dark
Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Psalm 90
Robert Browning Overture
String Quartet #1 "From the Salvation Army"
String Quartet #2
Symphony #1 in D minor
Symphony #2
Symphony #3 "The Camp Meeting"
Symphony #4
The Unanswered Question
Three Places in New England
Violin Sonata #3

*Janáček, Leos:* 
Glagolitic Mass
Idyll for String Orchestra
In the Mists
Jenůfa
Mládí (Youth)
On an Overgrown Path
Piano Sonata 1.X.1905 "From the Street"
Sinfonietta
String Quartet #1 "Kreutzer Sonata"
String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Taras Bulba
The Cunning Little Vixen
The Diary of One Who Disappeared
Violin Sonata

*Janequin, Clément:* 
La Guerre (La Bataille de Marignan)

*Joplin, Scott:* 
Treemonisha

*Josquin des Prez:* 
Ave Maria... virgo serena
De Profundis Clamavi
Miserere mei Deus
Missa L'homme armé sexti toni
Missa L'homme armé super voces musicales
Missa Pange Lingua
Nymphes des bois (Déploration sur la Mort de Johannes Ockeghem)
Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi

*Kabeláč, Miloslav:* 
Mystery of Time, op. 31

*Kagel, Mauricio:* 
Die Stücke der Windrose
Music for Renaissance Instruments

*Kancheli, Giya:* 
Time... and Again

*Kapsberger, Giovanni Girolamo [Johannes Hieronymus]:* 
Libro primo d'intavolatura di lauto

*Kassia:* 
Troparion (Hymn) of Kassiani

*Kernis, Aaron Jay:* 
Musica Celestis

*Khachaturian, Aram:* 
Gayane
Masquerade Suite
Piano Concerto in D-flat, op. 38
Spartacus
Violin Concerto in D minor

*Kiel, Friedrich:* 
Piano Quartet #2 in E, op. 44

*Klami, Uuno:* 
Kalevala Suite, op. 23
Sea Pictures

*Knussen, Oliver:* 
Symphony #3

*Kodály, Zoltán:* 
Dances of Galánta
Háry János, op. 15
Peacock Variations
Psalmus Hungaricus, op. 13
Sonata for Solo Cello, op. 8
Summer Evening

*Koechlin, Charles:* 
L'ancienne maison de campagne, op. 124
Le Livre de la Jungle
Les heures persanes (Persian Hours), op. 65
Paysages et Marines, op. 63
Quatre nouvelles sonatines, op. 87
String Quartet #1, op. 51

*Korngold, Erich Wolfgang:* 
Die tote Stadt, op. 12
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Kraus, Joseph Martin:* 
Symphony in C minor

*Kreisler, Fritz:* 
Liebesleid

*Kurtág, György:* 
Neun Stücke für Viola Solo
Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola
Stele, op. 33

*Kvěch, Otomar:* 
Symphony in E-flat

*Lachenmann, Helmut:* 
Das Mädchen mit den Schwefelhölzern (The Little Match Girl)
Mouvement (-vor der Erstarrung)

*Lalo, Édouard:* 
Cello Concerto in D minor
Symphonie Espagnole in D minor, op. 21

*Landini, Francesco:* 
Ecco la primavera

*Lang, David:* 
The Little Match Girl Passion

*Langgaard, Rued:* 
Music of the Spheres, BVN 128
String Quartet #2, BVN 145

*Langlais, Jean:* 
Suite Médiévale, op. 56

*Lassus, Orlande de [Lasso, Orlando di]:* 
Lagrime di San Pietro
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Tous les regretz
Prophetiae Sibyllarum

*Lauridsen, Morten:* 
O Magnum Mysterium

*Leeuw, Reinbert de:* 
Der nächtliche Wanderer

*Lehár, Franz:* 
Die lustige Witwe (The Merry Widow)

*Leifs, Jón:* 
Hekla, op. 52
Requiem, op. 33b

*Leighton, Kenneth:* 
Symphony for Strings, op. 3

*Lekeu, Guillaume:* 
Violin Sonata in G

*Lemare, Edwin:* 
Toccata di Concerto, op. 59

*Leoncavallo, Ruggero:* 
Pagliacci

*Lieberson, Peter:* 
Neruda Songs

*Ligeti, György:* 
Atmosphères
Cello Sonata
Chamber Concerto
Clocks and Clouds
Concert Românesc (Romanian Concerto)
Études pour piano
Hamburg Concerto
Le Grand Macabre
Lontano
Lux Aeterna
Musica Ricercata
Nonsense Madrigals
Piano Concerto
Requiem
Síppal, dobbal, nádihegedüvel (With Pipes, Drums, Fiddles)
String Quartet #1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"
String Quartet #2
Trio for Violin, Horn, and Piano
Violin Concerto
Volumina

*Lindberg, Magnus:* 
Kraft

*Liszt, Franz:* 
Années de pèlerinage (Years of Pilgrimage)
Ballade #2 in B minor, S.171
Christus, S.3
Consolations, S.172
Dante Symphony, S.109
Fantasia and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos salutarem undam", S.259
Faust Symphony, S.108
Harmonies Poétiques et Religieuses, S.173
Hungarian Rhapsodies, S.244
La lugubre gondola, S.200
Les Préludes, S.97
 Liebesträume, S.541
Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Nuages gris (Trübe Wolken), S.199
Orpheus, S.98
Piano Concerto #1 in E-flat, S.124
Piano Concerto #2 in A, S.125
Piano Sonata in B minor, S.178
Prelude and Fugue on the Name BACH, S.260
Totentanz, S.126
Transcendental Études, S.139
Trois Études de Concert, S.144
Via Crucis, S.53

*Litolff, Henry:* 
Concerto Symphonique #4 in D minor, op. 102

*Lloyd, George:* 
Requiem

*Lobo, Duarte:* 
Missa pro defunctis à 8 (1621)

*Locatelli, Pietro Antonio:* 
L'Arte del Violino, op. 3

*Lucier, Alvin:* 
I Am Sitting in a Room

*Lully, Jean-Baptiste:* 
Atys, LWV 53
Benedictus, LWV 64/2
Dies Irae, LWV 64/1

*Lutosławski, Witold:* 
Cello Concerto
Chantefleurs et Chantefables
Concerto for Orchestra
Grave
Jeux vénitiens (Venetian Games)
Livre pour orchestre
Piano Sonata
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Variations on a Theme by Paganini

*Lyadov [Liadov], Anatoly [Anatol]:* 
The Enchanted Lake, op. 62

*MacDowell, Edward:* 
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 23

*Machaut, Guillaume de:* 
Douce dame jolie
Je vivroie liement
Le Remède de Fortune
Messe de Nostre Dame
Songs from Le Voir-Dit

*MacMillan, James:* 
Seven Last Words from the Cross

*Maderna, Bruno:* 
Concerto per due pianoforti e strumenti
Quadrivium
Quartetto per archi in due tempi

*Magnard, Albéric:* 
Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11
Symphony #4 in C-sharp minor, op. 21

*Mahler, Gustav:* 
Das Klagende Lied
Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth)
Des Knaben Wunderhorn
Kindertotenlieder (Songs on the Death of Children)
Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen (Songs of a Wayfarer)
Lieder und Gesänge (aus der Jugendzeit)
Piano Quartet in A minor
Rückert Lieder
Symphony #1 in D "Titan"
Symphony #2 "Resurrection"
Symphony #3
Symphony #4
Symphony #5
Symphony #6 in A minor "Tragic"
Symphony #7
Symphony #8 in E-flat "Symphony of a Thousand"
Symphony #9
Symphony #10 in F-sharp

*Malipiero, Gian Francesco:* 
String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti"

*Marais, Marin:* 
Sonnerie de Ste-Geneviève du Mont-de-Paris

*Marcello, Alessandro:* 
Oboe Concerto in D minor

*Marenzio, Luca:* 
Quinto Libro di Madrigali a sei voci (Book V)

*Marshall, Ingram:* 
Fog Tropes

*Martin, Frank:* 
Mass for Double Choir

*Martinů, Bohuslav:* 
Cello Sonata #1, H. 277
Double Concerto for 2 String Orchestras, Piano, and Timpani, H. 271
Field Mass, H. 279
Magic Nights, H. 119
Nonet, H. 374
Oboe Concerto, H. 353
String Quartet #6, H. 312
Symphony #4, H. 305
Symphony #6, H. 343 "Fantaisies symphoniques"
The Epic of Gilgamesh, H. 351
The Frescos of Pietro della Francesca, H. 352

*Marttinen, Tauno:* 
Violin Concerto, op. 13

*Martucci, Giuseppe:* 
Symphony #2 in F, op. 81

*Martynov, Vladimir:* 
Lamentations of Jeremiah

*Mascagni, Pietro:* 
Cavalleria Rusticana

*Massenet, Jules:* 
Manon

*Mathias, William:* 
Harp Concerto, op. 50
Symphony #3

*Mathieu, André:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in E minor
Piano Trio

*McPhee, Colin:* 
Tabuh-Tabuhan

*Medtner, Nikolai:* 
Forgotten Melodies, opp. 38-40
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 50
Piano Concerto #3 in E minor, op. 60 "Ballade"
Piano Sonata in E minor, op. 25/2 "Night Wind"
Skazki (Fairy Tales)
Sonata-Reminiscenza in A minor, op. 38/1
Sonata Romantica in B-flat minor, op. 53/1

*Mendelssohn, Felix:* 
A Midsummer Night's Dream, op. 61
Cello Sonata #1 in B-flat, op. 45
Cello Sonata #2 in D, op. 58
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat
Concerto for 2 Pianos in A-flat
Concerto for Violin, Piano, and Strings in D minor
Elijah, op. 70
Hebrides Overture, op. 26 "Fingal's Cave"
Octet for Strings in E-flat, op. 20
Organ Sonatas, op. 65
Paulus (St. Paul), op. 36
Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Piano Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 40
Piano Sextet in D, op. 110
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 49
Piano Trio #2 in C minor, op. 66
Songs Without Words
String Quartet #2 in A minor, op. 13
String Quartet #3 in D, op. 44/1
String Quartet #4 in E minor, op. 44/2
String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
String Quintet #1 in A, op. 18
String Quintet #2 in B-flat, op. 87
String Symphonies
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 52 "Lobgesang (Hymn of Praise)"
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 56 "Scottish"
Symphony #4 in A, op. 90 "Italian"
Symphony #5 in D, op. 107 "Reformation"
Three Preludes and Fugues for Organ, op. 37
Variations sérieuses, op. 54
Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64

*Menotti, Gian Carlo:* 
Amahl and the Night Visitors

*Messiaen, Olivier:* 
Apparition de l'église éternelle
Catalogue d'oiseaux (Catalogue of Birds)
Chronochromie
Des Canyons aux étoiles
Éclairs sur l'au-delà…
Et exspecto resurrectionem mortuorum
Harawi
La Nativité du Seigneur
La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ
L'Ascension
Le Banquet Céleste
Les Offrandes oubliées
Messe de la Pentecôte
Oiseaux exotiques
Quatuor pour la fin du temps (Quartet for the End of Time)
Saint François d'Assise
Trois Petites Liturgies de la Présence Divine
Turangalîla-Symphonie
Un Sourire
Vingt Regards sur l'enfant-Jésus
Visions de l'Amen

*Meyerbeer, Giacomo:* 
Les Huguenots

*Miki, Minoru:* 
Marimba Spiritual

*Milhaud, Darius:* 
La Création du monde (The Creation of the World), op. 81a

*Młynarski, Emil:* 
Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 11

*Moeran, Ernest John:* 
String Quartet #1 in A minor
Symphony in G minor

*Mompou, Federico:* 
Cançons i Danses
Impresiones Intimas
Musica Callada (Silent Music)

*Mondonville, Jean-Joseph Cassanéa de:* 
Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5

*Monn, Georg Matthias:* 
Cello Concerto in G minor

*Monteverdi, Claudio:* 
Il Quinto Libro de Madrigali (Book V)
Il ritorno d'Ulisse in patria
Il Settimo Libro de Madrigali (Book VII) "Concerto"
L'Incoronazione di Poppea
L'Orfeo
Madrigali Guerrieri et Amorosi (Book VIII)
Selva Morale Spirituale
Vespro della Beata Vergine 1610

*Moran, Robert:* 
Trinity Requiem

*Mosolov, Alexander:* 
Iron Foundry, op. 19

*Moszkowski, Moritz:* 
Piano Concerto in E, op. 59

*Mouton, Jean:* 
Nesciens mater virgo virum

*Mozart, Wolfgang Amadeus:* 
Adagio in B minor, K. 540
Ave Verum Corpus, K. 618
Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622
Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581
Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K. 299
Così fan tutte, K. 588
Die Entführung aus dem Serail (The Abduction from the Seraglio), K. 384
Die Zauberflöte (The Magic Flute), K. 620
Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Don Giovanni, K. 527
Exsultate, jubilate, K. 165
Fantasia in C minor, K. 475
Fantasia in D minor, K. 397
Great Mass in C minor, K. 427
Horn Concerto #3 in E-flat, K. 447
Horn Concerto #4 in E-flat, K. 495
Idomeneo, K. 366
Le Nozze di Figaro (The Marriage of Figaro), K. 492
Oboe Concerto in C, K. 314
Oboe Quartet in F, K. 370
Piano Concerto #9 in E-flat, K. 271 "Jeunehomme"
Piano Concerto #10 for 2 Pianos in E-flat, K. 365
Piano Concerto #14 in E-flat, K. 449
Piano Concerto #17 in G, K. 453
Piano Concerto #18 in B-flat, K. 456
Piano Concerto #19 in F, K. 459
Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467
Piano Concerto #22 in E-flat, K. 482
Piano Concerto #23 in A, K. 488
Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K. 491
Piano Concerto #25 in C, K. 503
Piano Concerto #26 in D, K. 537 "Coronation"
Piano Concerto #27 in B-flat, K. 595
Piano Quartet #1 in G minor, K. 478
Piano Quartet #2 in E-flat, K. 493
Piano Sonata #8 in A minor, K. 310
Piano Sonata #11 in A, K. 331
Piano Sonata #13 in B-flat, K. 333
Piano Sonata #14 in C minor, K. 457
Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545
Quintet for Piano and Winds in E-flat, K. 452
Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Serenade #6 in D, K. 239 "Serenata notturna"
Serenade #9 in D, K. 320 "Posthorn"
Serenade #10 in B-flat, K. 361 "Gran Partita"
Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
Serenade #13 in G, K. 525 "Eine kleine Nachtmusik"
Sinfonia Concertante for Violin, Viola, and Orchestra in E-flat, K. 364
Sonata for 2 Pianos in D, K. 448
String Quartet #14 in G, K. 387 "Spring"
String Quartet #17 in B-flat, K. 458 "The Hunt"
String Quartet #19 in C, K. 465 "Dissonance"
String Quintet #3 in C, K. 515
String Quintet #4 in G minor, K. 516
String Quintet #5 in D, K. 593
String Quintet #6 in E-flat, K. 614
Symphony #25 in G minor, K. 183
Symphony #29 in A, K. 201
Symphony #31 in D, K. 297 "Paris"
Symphony #34 in C, K. 338
Symphony #35 in D, K. 385 "Haffner"
Symphony #36 in C, K. 425 "Linz"
Symphony #38 in D, K. 504 "Prague"
Symphony #39 in E-flat, K. 543
Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550
Symphony #41 in C, K. 551 "Jupiter"
Trio for Clarinet, Viola, and Piano in E-flat, K. 498 "Kegelstatt"
Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339
Violin Concerto #5 in A, K. 219 "Turkish"
Violin Sonata #18 in G, K. 301
Violin Sonata #21 in E minor, K. 304
Violin Sonata #27 in G, K. 379

*Muhly, Nico:* 
Seeing is Believing

*Murail, Tristan:* 
Désintégrations
Gondwana
Le Lac
Les Sept Paroles
Territoires de l'Oubli

*Mussorgsky, Modest:* 
Boris Godunov
Khovanshchina
Pictures at an Exhibition
Songs and Dances of Death
St. John's Night on the Bare Mountain

*Myaskovsky, Nikolai:* 
Cello Concerto in C minor, op. 66
Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81
String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86
Symphony #27 in C minor, op. 85

*Nancarrow, Conlon:* 
String Quartet #3
Studies for Player Piano

*Nielsen, Carl:* 
Clarinet Concerto, op. 57
Commotio, op. 58
Helios Overture, op. 17
String Quartet #1 in G minor, op. 13
String Quartet #2 in F minor, op. 5
String Quartet #3 in E-flat, op. 14
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 7
Symphony #2, op. 16 "The Four Temperaments"
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Sinfonia Espansiva"
Symphony #4, op. 29 "The Inextinguishable"
Symphony #5, op. 50
Symphony #6 "Sinfonia semplice"
Tågen letter (The Fog is Lifting)
Violin Concerto, op. 33
Wind Quintet, op. 43

*Nilsson, Torsten:* 
Nox Angustae

*Nono, Luigi:* 
A floresta é jovem e cheja de vida (The Forest is Young and Full of Life)
Como una ola de fuerza y luz
Con Luigi Dallapiccola
Contrappunto dialettico alla mente
Fragmente-Stille, an Diotima
Il canto sospeso (The Suspended Song)
Intolleranza 1960
La fabbrica illuminata
La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura
Promoteo
.....sofferte onde serene…

*Nordheim, Arne:* 
Epitaffio

*Nørgård, Per:* 
Arabesques
Symphony #3
Voyage into the Golden Screen

*Nyman, Michael:* 
MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse)
Water Dances

*Nystedt, Knut:* 
Immortal Bach

*Nystroem, Gösta:* 
Symphony #3 "Sinfonia del Mare"

*Ockeghem, Johannes:* 
Deo Gratias
Missa Prolationum
Requiem (Missa pro defunctis)

*Offenbach, Jacques:* 
Les contes d'Hoffmann (The Tales of Hoffmann)
Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld)

*Oliveros, Pauline:* 
Sound Patterns
To Valerie Solanas and Marilyn Monroe in Recognition of their Desperation

*Olsson, Otto:* 
Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15

*Onslow, George:* 
Three Cello Sonatas, op. 16

*Orff, Carl:* 
Carmina Burana
De Temporum Fine Comoedia

*Ornstein, Leo:* 
Piano Quintet

*Ortiz, Diego:* 
Trattado de Glosas

*Ostertag, Bob:* 
All the Rage

*Pachelbel, Johann:* 
Canon and Gigue in D
Hexachordum Apollinis

*Paganini, Niccolò:* 
24 Caprices for Solo Violin, op. 1
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 6
Violin Concerto #2 in B minor, op. 7 "La Campanella"

*Palestrina, Giovanni Pierluigi da:* 
Canticum Canticorum (Song of Songs)
Il Primo Libro di Madrigali
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Missa Assumpta est Maria
Missa Benedicta es
Missa Brevis
Missa Papae Marcelli
Stabat Mater

*Panufnik, Andrzej:* 
Cello Concerto
Lullaby
Sinfonia Sacra (Symphony #3)

*Panufnik, Roxanna:* 
Three Paths to Peace


----------



## Trout

*Pärt, Arvo:* 
Arbos
Berliner Messe
Cantus in Memoriam Benjamin Britten
Fratres
Für Alina
Kanon Pokajanen
Lamentate
Miserere
Pari Intervallo
Spiegel im Spiegel
Summa
Tabula Rasa
Te Deum

*Partch, Harry:* 
And on the Seventh Day Petals Fell in Petaluma
Daphne of the Dunes
Delusion of the Fury

*Pelēcis, Georgs:* 
Nevertheless

*Penderecki, Krzysztof:* 
Cello Concerto #1
De Natura Sonoris #1
De Natura Sonoris #2
Emanations
Fluorescences
Fonogrammi
Polymorphia
St. Luke Passion
Symphony #1
Symphony #3
Symphony #7 "Seven Gates of Jerusalem"
Threnody to the Victims of Hiroshima
Utrenja

*Pergolesi, Giovanni Battista:* 
Stabat Mater

*Pérotin:* 
Sederunt Principes
Viderunt Omnes

*Petrassi, Goffredo:* 
Salmo IX

*Pettersson, Allan:* 
Symphony #7
Symphony #15
Violin Concerto #2

*Pfitzner, Hans:* 
Palestrina

*Piazzolla, Astor:* 
Cuatro Estaciones Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
María de Buenos Aires

*Pierné, Gabriel:* 
Piano Concerto in C minor, op. 12
Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45
Violin Sonata, op. 36

*Pintscher, Matthias:* 
Fünf Orchesterstücke

*Ponce, Manuel María:* 
Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"

*Popov, Gavriil:* 
Symphony #1, op. 7

*Poulenc, Francis:* 
Aubade
Clarinet Sonata
Concert Champêtre
Concerto for 2 Pianos in D minor
Dialogues des Carmélites
Figure Humaine
Flute Sonata
Gloria
Le Bal Masqué
Nocturnes
Oboe Sonata
Organ Concerto in G minor
Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël
Sextet for Piano and Winds
Sonata for Horn, Trumpet, and Trombone
Stabat Mater
Tel jour, telle nuit
Trio for Oboe, Bassoon, and Piano

*Praetorius, Michael:* 
Terpsichore

*Prokofiev, Sergei:* 
Alexander Nevsky, op. 78
Cantata for the 20th Anniversary of the October Revolution, op. 74
Cinderella, op. 87
Peter and the Wolf, op. 67
Piano Concerto #1 in D-flat, op. 10
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16
Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26
Piano Sonata #3 in A minor, op. 28
Piano Sonata #4 in C minor, op. 29
Piano Sonata #6 in A, op. 82
Piano Sonata #7 in B-flat, op. 83 "Stalingrad"
Piano Sonata #8 in B-flat, op. 84
Romeo and Juliet, op. 64
Scythian Suite, op. 20
Symphony #1 in D, op. 25 "Classical"
Symphony #2 in D minor, op. 40
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 44
Symphony #4, op. 47/112
Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Symphony #6 in E-flat minor, op. 111
Symphony #7 in C-sharp minor, op. 131
Symphony-Concerto in E minor, op. 125
The Fiery Angel, op. 37
The Love for Three Oranges, op. 33
Violin Concerto #1 in D, op. 19
Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63
Violin Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 80
Violin Sonata #2 in D, op. 94a
Visions Fugitives, op. 22
War and Peace, op. 91

*Puccini, Giacomo:* 
Il Trittico
La Bohème
La Fanciulla del West (The Girl of the Golden West)
Madama Butterfly
Tosca
Turandot

*Purcell, Henry:* 
Come Ye Sons of Art, Away, Z. 323
Dido and Aeneas, Z. 626
Hail, bright Cecilia! (Ode for St. Cecilia's Day), Z. 328
King Arthur, Z. 628
Music for the Funeral of Queen Mary, Z. 860
Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332
The Fairy Queen, Z. 629
The Yorkshire Feast Song, Z. 333

*Quilter, Roger:* 
Three Shakespeare Songs, op. 6

*Rachmaninoff [Rachmaninov], Sergei:* 
14 Songs, op. 34
All-Night Vigil (Vespers), op. 37
Cello Sonata in G minor, op. 19
Isle of the Dead, op. 29
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 31
Morceaux de fantaisie, op. 3
Piano Concerto #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 1
Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18
Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30
Piano Concerto #4 in G minor, op. 40
Piano Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 28
Preludes, opp. 23 & 32
Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini, op. 43
Suite #1, op. 5 "Fantaisie-tableaux"
Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 13
Symphony #2 in E minor, op. 27
Symphony #3 in A minor, op. 44
The Bells, op. 35
Trio Élégiaque #1 in G minor
Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9

*Radulescu, Horatiu:* 
Das Andere, op. 49

*Raff, Joachim:* 
Symphony #5 in E, op. 177 "Lenore"

*Rainier, Priaulx:* 
Cello Concerto

*Rameau, Jean-Philippe:* 
Castor et Pollux
Les Indes Galantes
Pièces de Clavecin
Pièces de Clavecin en Concerts

*Ramírez, Ariel:* 
Misa Criolla

*Rangström, Ture:* 
Symphony #3 in D-flat "Song under the Stars"

*Rautavaara, Einojuhani:* 
Cantus Arcticus, op. 61
Piano Concerto #1, op. 45
Symphony #6 "Vincentiana"
Symphony #7 "Angel of Light"
Symphony #8 "The Journey"
Violin Concerto

*Ravel, Maurice:* 
Boléro
Chansons madécasses
Daphnis et Chloé
Gaspard de la nuit
Introduction and Allegro for Harp, Flute, Clarinet, and String Quartet
Jeux d'eau
La Valse
Le Tombeau de Couperin
L'Enfant et les Sortilèges
Ma mère l'oye
Miroirs
Pavane pour une infante défunte (Pavane for a Dead Princess)
Piano Concerto for the Left Hand in D
Piano Concerto in G
Piano Trio in A minor
Rapsodie Espagnole
Shéhérazade
Sonata for Violin and Cello
Sonatine
String Quartet in F
Trois poèmes de Stéphane Mallarmé
Tzigane
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor "Posthumous"
Violin Sonata #2 in G

*Rebel, Jean-Féry:* 
Les Élémens

*Reger, Max:* 
An die Hoffnung, op. 124
Clarinet Quintet in A, op. 146
Fantasy and Fugue on B-A-C-H, op. 46
Four Tone Poems after Arnold Böcklin, op. 128
String Quartet #4 in E-flat, op. 109
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of J.A. Hiller, op. 100
Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Mozart, op. 132
Violin Concerto in A, op. 101

*Reich, Steve:* 
Clapping Music
Different Trains
Drumming
Eight Lines
Music for 18 Musicians
Music for Mallet Instruments, Voices, and Organ
Music for Pieces of Wood
Piano Phase
Proverb
Six Marimbas
Tehillim
The Desert Music
Triple Quartet

*Reicha, Anton:* 
Six Wind Quintets, op. 100

*Reimann, Aribert:* 
Lear

*Respighi, Ottorino:* 
Ancient Airs and Dances
Belkis, Queen of Sheba
Feste Romane (Roman Festivals)
Fontane di Roma (Fountains of Rome)
Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Il Tramonto (The Sunset)
Trittico Botticelliano (Three Botticelli Pictures)
Vetrate di Chiesa (Church Windows)
Violin Sonata in B minor

*Revueltas, Silvestre:* 
La Noche de los Mayas
Sensemayá

*Rheinberger, Joseph Gabriel:* 
12 Monologues, op. 162

*Richafort, Jean:* 
Requiem in Memoriam Josquin Desprez

*Richter, Max:* 
Vivaldi's Four Seasons, Recomposed

*Rihm, Wolfgang:* 
Et Lux
Jagden und Formen (Hunts and Forms)

*Riley, Terry:* 
Cadenza on the Night Plain
In C
Salome Dances for Peace

*Rimsky-Korsakov, Nikolai:* 
Capriccio Espagnol, op. 34
Mlada Suite
Russian Easter Festival Overture, op. 36
Scheherazade, op. 35
Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar"
The Tale of Tsar Saltan

*Robin, Yann:* 
Vulcano

*Rochberg, George:* 
String Quartet #3
Violin Concerto

*Rodrigo, Joaquín:* 
Concierto de Aranjuez
Concierto Madrigal
Fantasía para un Gentilhombre (Fantasy for a Gentleman)

*Roman, Johan Helmich:* 
Drottningholm Music

*Romitelli, Fausto:* 
Professor Bad Trip

*Ropartz, Joseph-Guy:* 
Piano Trio in A minor
Prélude, Marine et Chansons

*Rosenberg, Hilding:* 
Symphony #4 "Johannes uppenbarelse (The Revelation of St. John)"

*Rosetti, Antonio [Rösler, Anton]:* 
Concerto for 2 Horns in F, C61

*Roslavets, Nikolai:* 
Piano Trio #3

*Rossini, Gioachino:* 
Guillaume Tell (William Tell)
Il Barbiere di Siviglia (The Barber of Seville)
La Cenerentola
Petite Messe Solennelle
Stabat Mater

*Rott, Hans:* 
Symphony in E

*Roussel, Albert:* 
Bacchus et Ariane, op. 43
Le Festin de l'araignée (The Spider's Feast), op. 17
Symphony #2 in B-flat, op. 23

*Rubbra, Edmund:* 
Symphony #1, op. 44
Symphony #6, op. 80

*Rubinstein, Anton:* 
Piano Concerto #4 in D minor, op. 70
Symphony #2 in C, op. 42 "Ocean"

*Ruders, Poul:* 
Solar Trilogy
Symphony #4 "An Organ Symphony"

*Ruggles, Carl:* 
Sun-Treader

*Rzewski, Frederic:* 
Coming Together
The People United Will Never Be Defeated!

*Saariaho, Kaija:* 
Circle Map
D'Om le Vrai Sens
L'Amour de loin
Notes on Light
Nymphéa (Jardin secret III)
Six Japanese Gardens

*Sæverud, Harald:* 
Peer Gynt Suites, op. 28

*Saint-Saëns, Camille:* 
Cello Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 33
Clarinet Sonata in E-flat, op. 167
Danse Macabre, op. 40
Le Carnaval des Animaux (The Carnival of the Animals)
Piano Concerto #1 in D, op. 17
Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 22
Piano Concerto #5 in F, op. 103 "The Egyptian"
Piano Trio #1 in F, op. 18
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 92
Requiem, op. 54
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 78 "Organ"
Violin Concerto #3 in B minor, op. 61
Violin Sonata #1 in D minor, op. 75

*Salonen, Esa-Pekka:* 
Dichotomie
Piano Concerto
Violin Concerto
Wing on Wing

*Samazeuilh, Gustave:* 
Le Chant de la mer

*Satie, Erik:* 
Embryons Desséchés (Dried-up Embryos)
Le Fils des étoiles
Gnossiennes
Gymnopédies
Parade
Pièces froides (Cold Pieces)
Socrate
Trois Morceaux en forme de poire (Three Pieces in the Form of a Pear)

*Saunders, Rebecca:* 
dichroic seventeen
Fletch

*Say, Fazıl:* 
Symphony #2, op. 38 "Mesopotamia"

*Scarlatti, Domenico:* 
Dixit Dominus

*Scarlatti, Alessandro:* 
Essercizi Sonatas, K. 1-30
Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33
Keyboard Sonata in B minor, K. 87
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 120
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 141
Keyboard Sonata in A, K. 208
Keyboard Sonata in D minor, K. 213
Keyboard Sonata in E, K. 380 "Cortège"
Keyboard Sonata in E minor, K. 402
Keyboard Sonata in G, K. 455
Keyboard Sonata in F minor, K. 466

*Scelsi, Giacinto:* 
Aion
Anagamin
Anahit
Hurqualia
Ko-Tha "Three Dances of Shiva"
Natura Renovatur
Ohoi "The Creative Principles"
Okanagon
Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola
Trilogia "Die drei Lebensalter des Menschen (The Three Ages of Man)"
Uaxuctum

*Schaeffer, Pierre and Henry, Pierre:* 
Symphonie pour un homme seul

*Schein, Johann Hermann:* 
Banchetto Musicale

*Schmidt, Franz:* 
Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals)

*Schmitt, Florent:* 
Crépuscules, op. 56

*Schnebel, Dieter:* 
Schubert-Phantasie

*Schnittke, Alfred:* 
Choir Concerto
Concerto for Piano and Strings
Concerto Grosso #1
Peer Gynt
Piano Quintet
Requiem
String Quartet #2
String Quartet #3
String Trio
Symphony #1
Symphony #2 "St. Florian"
Symphony #3
Symphony #5 (Concerto Grosso #4)
Viola Concerto

*Schoenberg, Arnold:* 
A Survivor from Warsaw, op. 46
Chamber Symphony #1 in E, op. 9
Chamber Symphony #2, op. 38
Concerto for String Quartet and Orchestra
Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15
Drei Klavierstücke, op. 11
Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17
Five Pieces for Orchestra, op. 16
Gurrelieder
Moses und Aron
Pelleas und Melisande, op. 5
Piano Concerto, op. 42
Pierrot Lunaire, op. 21
String Quartet #2 in F-sharp minor, op. 10
String Quartet #4, op. 37
Suite for Piano, op. 25
Verklärte Nacht (Transfigured Night), op. 4
Violin Concerto, op. 36

*Schreker, Franz:* 
Chamber Symphony

*Schubert, Franz:* 
Adagio and Rondo Concertante for Piano Quartet in F, D. 487
An die Musik, D. 547
Arpeggione Sonata in A minor, D. 821
Auf dem Wasser zu singen, D. 774
Der Erlkönig, D. 328
Der Tod und das Mädchen (Death and the Maiden), D. 531
Der Wanderer, D. 493
Die Forelle (The Trout), D. 550
Die Schöne Müllerin, D. 795
Drei Klavierstücke, D. 946
Du bist die Ruh, D. 776
Ellens Gesang III (Ave Maria), D. 839
Fantasia for Violin and Piano in C, D. 934
Fantasia in F minor, D. 940
Fierabras, D. 796
Gesänge aus Wilhelm Meister, D. 877
Grand Duo Sonata in C, D. 812
Gretchen am Spinnrade, D. 118
Im Frühling, D. 882
Impromptus, D. 899 & 935
Litanei auf das Fest Allerseelen, D. 343 "Am Tage aller Seelen"
Mass #2 in G, D. 167
Mass #5 in A-flat, D. 678
Mass #6 in E-flat, D. 950
Nacht und Träume, D. 827
Notturno for Piano Trio in E-flat, D. 897
Octet in F, D. 803
Piano Quintet in A, D. 667 "The Trout"
Piano Sonata #13 in A, D. 664
Piano Sonata #14 in A minor, D. 784
Piano Sonata #15 in C, D. 840 "Reliquie"
Piano Sonata #16 in A minor, D. 845
Piano Sonata #18 in G, D. 894
Piano Sonata #19 in C minor, D. 958
Piano Sonata #20 in A, D. 959
Piano Sonata #21 in B-flat, D. 960
Piano Trio #1 in B-flat, D. 898
Piano Trio #2 in E-flat, D. 929
Psalm 23, D. 706
Rosamunde, D. 797
Schwanengesang, D. 957
Six Moments Musicaux, D. 780
String Quartet #12 in C minor, D. 703 "Quartettsatz"
String Quartet #13 in A minor, D. 804 "Rosamunde"
String Quartet #14 in D minor, D. 810 "Death and the Maiden"
String Quartet #15 in G, D. 887
String Quintet in C, D. 956
Suleika I, D. 720
Symphony #5 in B-flat, D. 485
Symphony #8 in B minor, D. 759 "Unfinished"
Symphony #9 in C, D. 944 "Great"
Viola, D. 786
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #1 in D, D. 384
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #2 in A minor, D. 385
Violin Sonata (Sonatina) #3 in G minor, D. 408
Wanderer Fantasy in C, D. 760
Winterreise, D. 911

*Schuller, Gunther:* 
Seven Studies on Themes of Paul Klee
Spectra

*Schuman, William:* 
Symphony #3
Violin Concerto

*Schumann, Clara Wieck:* 
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 17

*Schumann, Robert:* 
Andante and Variations in B-flat, op. 46
Arabeske in C, op. 18
Bunte Blätter, op. 99
Carnaval, op. 9
Cello Concerto in A minor, op. 129
Das Paradies und die Peri, op. 50
Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6
Dichterliebe, op. 48
Eichendorff Liederkreis, op. 39
Fantasie in C, op. 17
Fantasiestücke, op. 12
Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
Fünf Stücke im Volkston, op. 102
Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133
Heine Liederkreis, op. 24
Humoreske in B-flat, op. 20
Introduction and Allegro, op. 134
Kinderszenen, op. 15
Konzertstück for 4 Horns and Orchestra, op. 86
Kreisleriana, op. 16
Myrthen, op. 25
Papillons, op. 2
Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Piano Quartet in E-flat, op. 47
Piano Quintet in E-flat, op. 44
Piano Sonata #1 in F-sharp minor, op. 11
Piano Sonata #3 in F minor, op. 14 "Concerto Without Orchestra"
Piano Trio #1 in D minor, op. 63
Piano Trio #2 in F, op. 80
Piano Trio #3 in G minor, op. 110
Spanisches Liederspiel, op. 74
String Quartet #1 in A minor, op. 41/1
String Quartet #2 in F, op. 41/2
String Quartet #3 in A, op. 41/3
Symphonic Études, op. 13
Symphony #1 in B-flat, op. 38 "Spring"
Symphony #2 in C, op. 61
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 97 "Rhenish"
Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120
Violin Concerto in D minor
Violin Sonata #1 in A minor, op. 105
Waldszenen (Forest Scenes), op. 82

*Schütz, Heinrich:* 
Musikalische Exequien, SWV 279-281
Psalmen Davids, SWV 22-47
Weihnachts-Historie (Christmas Story), SWV 435

*Schwitters, Kurt:* 
Ursonate

*Sciarrino, Salvatore:* 
Fauno che fischia a un merlo
Sui poemi concentrici

*Scriabin, Alexander:* 
12 Etudes, op. 8
Le Poème de l'Extase (The Poem of Ecstasy), op. 54
Piano Concerto in F-sharp minor, op. 20
Piano Sonata #1 in F minor, op. 6
Piano Sonata #2 in G-sharp minor, op. 19 "Sonata-Fantasy"
Piano Sonata #4 in F-sharp, op. 30
Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Piano Sonata #7, op. 64 "White Mass"
Piano Sonata #9, op. 68 "Black Mass"
Piano Sonata #10, op. 70
Prometheus: The Poem of Fire, op. 60
Symphony #1 in E, op. 26
Symphony #3 in C minor, op. 43 "Le Divin Poème"
Vers la flamme, op. 72

*Sculthorpe, Peter:* 
Earth Cry
Kakadu
Mangrove
Memento Mori
Piano Concerto
String Quartet #8

*Sessions, Roger:* 
The Black Maskers Suite

*Séverac, Déodat de:* 
À l'aube dans la montagne
En Languedoc

*Sgambati, Giovanni:* 
Symphony #1 in D, op. 16

*Shchedrin, Rodion:* 
Carmen Suite

*Shostakovich, Dmitri:* 
24 Preludes and Fugues, op. 87
Cello Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 107
Cello Concerto #2, op. 126
Cello Sonata in D minor, op. 40
From Jewish Folk Poetry, op. 79
Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District, op. 29
Piano Concerto #1 in C minor, op. 35
Piano Concerto #2 in F, op. 102
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Piano Trio #2 in E minor, op. 67
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 73
String Quartet #4 in D, op. 83
String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110
String Quartet #13 in B-flat minor, op. 138
String Quartet #15 in E-flat minor, op. 144
Suite on Finnish Themes
Symphony #1 in F, op. 10
Symphony #2 in B, op. 14 "To October"
Symphony #3 in E-flat, op. 20 "The First of May"
Symphony #4 in C minor, op. 43
Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 54
Symphony #7 in C, op. 60 "Leningrad"
Symphony #8 in C minor, op. 65
Symphony #9 in E-flat, op. 70
Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Symphony #11 in G minor, op. 103 "The Year 1905"
Symphony #13 in B-flat minor, op. 113 "Babi Yar"
Symphony #14, op. 135
Symphony #15 in A, op. 141
The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119
Viola Sonata, op. 147
Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, op. 77

*Sibelius, Jean:* 
Belshazzar's Feast, op. 51
En Saga, op. 9
Finlandia, op. 26
Karelia Suite, op. 11
Kullervo, op. 7
Lemminkäinen Suite, op. 22
Luonnotar, op. 70
Night Ride and Sunrise, op. 55
Pohjola's Daughter, op. 49
String Quartet in D minor, op. 56 "Intimate Voices"
Symphony #1 in E minor, op. 39
Symphony #2 in D, op. 43
Symphony #3 in C, op. 52
Symphony #4 in A minor, op. 63
Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Symphony #6 in D minor, op. 104
Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Tapiola, op. 112
The Bard, op. 64
The Wood-Nymph, op. 15
Valse Triste, op. 44/1
Violin Concerto in D minor, op. 47

*Silvestrov, Valentin:* 
Bagatellen
Four Songs after Osip Mandelstam
Requiem for Larissa
Symphony #5

*Simpson, Robert:* 
Symphony #9

*Smetana, Bedrich:* 
Má Vlast (My Fatherland)
Piano Trio in G minor, op. 15
String Quartet #1 in E minor "From My Life"
String Quartet #2 in D minor
The Bartered Bride

*Smolka, Martin:* 
My My Country

*Sor, Fernando:* 
Les deux amis (The Two Friends), op. 41
Studies for Guitar

*Sorabji, Kaikhosru Shapurji:* 
Le Jardin Parfumé
Opus Clavicembalisticum

*Spohr, Louis:* 
Die Letzten Dinge (The Last Judgement), WoO 61
Octet in E, op. 32
Violin Concerto #8 in A minor, op. 47 "in modo di scena cantante"


----------



## Trout

*Stamitz, Johann:* 
Symphony in E-flat, op. 11/3

*Steffani, Agostino:* 
Stabat Mater

*Stenhammar, Wilhelm:* 
Serenade in F, op. 31
String Quartet #3 in F, op. 18
String Quartet #4 in A minor, op. 25
String Quartet #5 in C, op. 29
String Quartet #6 in D minor, op. 35
Symphony #2 in G minor, op. 34

*Stockhausen, Karlheinz:* 
Carré
Cosmic Pulses
Dienstag aus Licht (Tuesday from Light)
Gesang der Jünglinge
Gruppen
Klavierstücke I-IV
Klavierstücke V-X
Klavierstück XI
Kontakte
Kreuzspiel
Mittwoch aus Licht (Wednesday from Light)
Momente
Samstag aus Licht (Saturday from Light)
Stimmung
Tierkreis

*Strauss, Johann I:* 
Radetzky March, op. 228

*Strauss, Johann II:* 
An der schönen blauen Donau (On the Beautiful Blue Danube), op. 314
Die Fledermaus
Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279

*Strauss, Richard:* 
Also Sprach Zarathustra (Thus Spoke Zarathustra), op. 30
Brentano Lieder, op. 68
Der Rosenkavalier, op. 59
Die Frau ohne Schatten (The Woman without a Shadow), op. 65
Don Juan, op. 20
Don Quixote, op. 35
Eight Songs from "Letzte Blätter", op. 10
Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Eine Alpensinfonie (An Alpine Symphony), op. 64
Elektra, op. 58
Five Songs, op. 39
Five Songs, op. 41
Four Songs, op. 27
Horn Concerto #1 in E-flat, op. 11
Horn Concerto #2 in E-flat
Metamorphosen
Oboe Concerto in D
Salome, op. 54
Taillefer, op. 52
Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche (Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks), op. 28
Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Vier letzte Lieder (Four Last Songs)
Violin Sonata in E-flat, op. 18

*Stravinsky, Igor:* 
Agon
Apollon musagète
Capriccio for Piano and Orchestra
Concerto in E-flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Duo Concertant
Le Sacre du Printemps (The Rite of Spring)
Les Noces (The Wedding)
L'histoire du soldat (The Soldier's Tale)
L'Oiseau de Feu (The Firebird)
Mass
Octet for Wind Instruments
Oedipus Rex
Orpheus
Petrushka
Pulcinella
Requiem Canticles
Symphonies of Wind Instruments
Symphony in C
Symphony in Three Movements
Symphony of Psalms
The Rake's Progress
Threni
Violin Concerto in D

*Striggio, Alessandro:* 
Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno

*Suk, Josef:* 
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 27 "Asrael"

*Sullivan, Arthur:* 
The Gondoliers
The Mikado
The Pirates of Penzance

*Sumera, Lepo:* 
Concerto per voci e strumenti

*Susato, Tielman [Tylman]:* 
Dansereye 1551

*Swayne, Giles:* 
The Silent Land

*Sweelinck, Jan Pieterszoon:* 
Fantasia Chromatica
Variations on "Mein junges Leben hat ein End"

*Szymanowski, Karol:* 
King Roger, op. 46
Métopes, op. 29
Mythes, op. 30
Stabat Mater, op. 53
String Quartet #2, op. 56
Symphony #3, op. 27 "Song of the Night"
Symphony #4, op. 60 "Symphonie Concertante"
Violin Concerto #1, op. 35

*Tabakova, Dobrinka:* 
Concerto for Cello and Strings
Suite in Old Style

*Tailleferre, Germaine:* 
Concertino for Harp and Orchestra

*Takemitsu, Toru:* 
A Flock Descends into the Pentagonal Garden
From Me Flows What You Call Time
November Steps
Requiem for String Orchestra
Toward the Sea

*Tallis, Thomas:* 
If Ye Love Me
Lamentations of Jeremiah
Miserere nostri
Spem in Alium

*Tan Dun:* 
Symphonic Poem on Three Notes

*Taneyev, Sergei:* 
John of Damascus, op. 1
Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 30
Piano Trio in D, op. 22
Suite de Concert, op. 28

*Tárrega, Francisco:* 
Recuerdos de la Alhambra

*Tartini, Giuseppe:* 
Violin Sonata in G minor "The Devil's Trill"

*Tavener, John:* 
Fragments of a Prayer
Song for Athene
The Protecting Veil

*Taverner, John:* 
Missa Gloria tibi Trinitas
Western Wynde Mass

*Tchaikovsky, Pyotr Ilyich:* 
1812 Overture, op. 49
Capriccio Italien, op. 45
Eugene Onegin, op. 24
Hamlet, op. 67
Liturgy of St. John Chrysostom, op. 41
Manfred Symphony in B minor, op. 58
Marche Slave, op. 31
Orchestral Suite #3 in G, op. 55
Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Piano Concerto #2 in G, op. 44
Piano Trio in A minor, op. 50
Pique Dame (The Queen of Spades), op. 68
Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Serenade for Strings in C, op. 48
Souvenir de Florence, op. 70
String Quartet #1 in D, op. 11
String Quartet #3 in E-flat minor, op. 30
Swan Lake, op. 20
Symphony #1 in G minor, op. 13 "Winter Daydreams"
Symphony #2 in C minor, op. 17 "Little Russian"
Symphony #3 in D, op. 29 "Polish"
Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36
Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Symphony #6 in B minor, op. 74 "Pathétique"
The Nutcracker, op. 71
The Seasons, op. 37a
The Sleeping Beauty, op. 66
Variations on a Rococo Theme, op. 33
Violin Concerto in D, op. 35

*Telemann, Georg Philipp:* 
Concerto for Flute, Oboe d'amore, and Viola d'amore in E, TWV 53:E1
Paris Quartets
Tafelmusik
Viola Concerto in G, TWV 51:G9

*Ten Holt, Simeon:* 
Canto Ostinato

*Thomalla, Hans:* 
The Brightest Form of Absence

*Thomson, Virgil:* 
Four Saints in Three Acts

*Tippett, Michael:* 
A Child of Our Time
Fantasia Concertante on a Theme of Corelli
Symphony #4

*Tosti, Francesco Paolo:* 
Romanze su poesie di Gabriele D'Annunzio

*Tournemire, Charles:* 
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Noël, op. 55
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle de Pâques, op. 56
L'Orgue Mystique: Cycle après la Pentecôte, op. 57

*Turina, Joaquín:* 
Círculo, op. 91
Piano Quartet in A minor, op. 67
Piano Trio #1 in D, op. 35
Piano Trio #2 in B minor, op. 76
Violin Sonata #2, op. 82 "Española"

*Turnage, Mark-Anthony:* 
Three Screaming Popes

*Tüür, Erkki-Sven:* 
Architectonics III "Postmetaminimal Dream"
Crystallisatio
Requiem
Viola Concerto "Illuminatio"

*Tveitt, Geirr:* 
Hardanger Fiddle Concerto #2, op. 252 "Three Fjords"
Piano Concerto #4, op. 130 "Aurora Borealis"
Piano Sonata #29, op. 129 "Sonata Etere"

*Tyberg, Marcel:* 
Symphony #3 in D minor

*Tzanou, Athanasia:* 
La Vallée a rejoint la nuit I

*Ullmann, Viktor:* 
Der Kaiser von Atlantis

*Ustvolskaya, Galina:* 
Composition #1 "Dona Nobis Pacem"
Composition #2 "Dies Irae"
Piano Sonata #6
Symphony #3 "Jesus Messiah, Save Us"

*Valen, Fartein:* 
Ave Maria, op. 4
Le Cimetière Marin (The Churchyard by the Sea), op. 20

*Varèse, Edgard:* 
Amériques
Arcana
Density 21.5
Déserts
Ionisation

*Vasks, Pēteris:* 
String Quartet #4
Violin Concerto "Distant Light"

*Vaughan Williams, Ralph:* 
Dona Nobis Pacem
English Folk Song Suite
Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Fantasia on Christmas Carols
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Five Variants of Dives and Lazarus
Flos Campi
Job - A Masque for Dancing
Mass in G minor
Norfolk Rhapsody #1
On Wenlock Edge
Piano Quintet in C minor
Serenade to Music
Symphony #1 "A Sea Symphony"
Symphony #2 "A London Symphony"
Symphony #3 "A Pastoral Symphony"
Symphony #4 in F minor
Symphony #5 in D
Symphony #6 in E minor
Symphony #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"
Symphony #8 in D minor
Symphony #9 in E minor
The Lark Ascending
Toward the Unknown Region

*Verdi, Giuseppe:* 
Aida
Don Carlos
Falstaff
Il Trovatore
La Traviata
Nabucco
Otello
Requiem
Rigoletto
Simon Boccanegra

*Victoria, Tomás Luis de:* 
O Magnum Mysterium
 Officium Defunctorum (Requiem)

*Vierne, Louis:* 
24 Pièces de Fantaisie, opp. 51, 53-55
Organ Symphony #1 in D minor, op. 14

*Villa-Lobos, Heitor:* 
12 Etudes
Bachianas Brasilieras
Chôros
Five Preludes
Floresta do Amazonas
Guitar Concerto
String Quartet #5

*Vine, Carl:* 
Piano Sonata #1

*Vivaldi, Antonio:* 
Cello Sonatas, RV 39-47
Concerto for Viola d'amore and Lute in D minor, RV 540
Dixit Dominus, RV 594
Dixit Dominus, RV 595
Gloria, RV 589
Juditha Triumphans, RV 644
La Stravaganza, op. 4
Le Quattro Stagioni (The Four Seasons)
L'estro Armonico, op. 3
Lute Concerto in D, RV 93
Mandolin Concerto in C, RV 425
Stabat Mater, RV 621
Violin Concerto in E, RV 271 "L'Amoroso"

*Vivier, Claude:* 
Zipangu

*Volans, Kevin:* 
Concerto for Piano and Wind Instruments
String Quartet #2 "Hunting: Gathering"

*Voříšek, Jan Václav:* 
Symphony in D, op. 24

*Wagner, Richard:* 
Der fliegende Holländer (The Flying Dutchman)
Der Ring des Nibelungen (The Ring of the Nibelung)
Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg
Lohengrin
Parsifal
Siegfried Idyll
Symphony in C
Tannhäuser
Tristan und Isolde
Wesendonck Lieder

*Wallin, Rolf:* 
Das war schön! (That was Beautiful!)

*Walton, William:* 
Belshazzar's Feast
Cello Concerto
Five Bagatelles
Symphony #1 in B-flat minor
The Wise Virgins (after J.S. Bach)
Variations on a Theme by Hindemith
Viola Concerto
Violin Concerto

*Warlock, Peter:* 
Capriol Suite

*Wassenaer, Unico Wilhelm van:* 
Sei Concerti Armonici

*Weber, Carl Maria von:* 
Clarinet Concerto #1 in F minor, op. 73
Clarinet Concerto #2 in E-flat, op. 74
Clarinet Quintet in B-flat, op. 34
Der Freischütz, op. 77
Konzertstück in F minor, op. 79

*Webern, Anton:* 
Cantata #2, op. 31
Das Augenlicht, op. 26
Five Movements for String Quartet, op. 5
Im Sommerwind
Langsamer Satz
Passacaglia for Orchestra, op. 1
Six Pieces for Orchestra, op. 6
String Quartet, op. 28
Symphony, op. 21

*Weill, Kurt:* 
Die Dreigroschenoper (The Threepenny Opera)
Die Sieben Todsünden (The Seven Deadly Sins)

*Weinberg, Mieczysław [Vainberg, Moisei]:* 
Cello Concerto, op. 43
Symphony #8, op. 83 "Polish Flowers"

*Weiss, Sylvius Leopold:* 
Lute Sonata in A, WeissSW 12
Lute Sonata in A minor, WeissSW 29 "L'Infidèle"

*Welmers, Jan:* 
Minimal Music for Organ

*Whitlock, Percy:* 
Organ Sonata in C minor

*Widor, Charles-Marie:* 
Organ Symphony #5 in F minor, op. 42/1

*Wieniawski, Henryk:* 
Violin Concerto #2 in D minor, op. 22

*Wilbye, John:* 
Weep, weep, mine eyes

*Willan, Healey:* 
Introduction, Passacaglia, and Fugue
Symphony #2 in C minor

*Wolf, Hugo:* 
Italian Serenade
Italienisches Liederbuch
Mörike-Lieder
Spanisches Liederbuch

*Wolfe, Julia:* 
Anthracite Fields

*Wuorinen, Charles:* 
Microsymphony

*Wyschnegradsky, Ivan:* 
24 Preludes in Quarter-Tone System, op. 22

*Xenakis, Iannis:* 
Eonta
Jonchaies
Keqrops
Kottos
Metastasis
Nomos Alpha
Nuits
Oresteia
Pithoprakta
Pléïades
Shaar

*Yoshimatsu, Takashi:* 
Atom Hearts Club Duo, op. 70a
Piano Concerto, op. 67 "Memo Flora"
Symphony #5, op. 87

*Young, La Monte:* 
The Well-Tuned Piano

*Zappa, Frank:* 
The Perfect Stranger

*Zelenka, Jan Dismas:* 
Missa Dei Patris, ZWV 19
Missa Votiva, ZWV 18
Trio Sonatas, ZWV 181

*Zemlinsky, Alexander von:* 
Die Seejungfrau (The Mermaid)
Lyric Symphony, op. 18
Sechs Gesänge after Poems by Maeterlinck, op. 13
String Quartet #4, op. 25
Symphonische Gesänge (Symphonic Songs), op. 20

*Zimmermann, Bernd Alois:* 
Die Soldaten
Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet)


----------



## Trout

These are the most recent 100 works enshrined from the previous thread. You can see the full listing here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/ranked-list.

2301.	Beethoven: Bagatelle #25 in A minor, WoO 59 "Für Elise"
2302.	Stenhammar: String Quartet #3 in F, op. 18
2303.	Myaskovsky: String Quartet #13 in A minor, op. 86
2304.	Haydn: Piano Sonata #33 in C minor, Hob.XVI/20
2305.	Petrassi: Salmo IX

2306.	Chopin: Impromptus
2307.	Schubert: Fierabras, D. 796
2308.	Stravinsky: Apollon musagète
2309.	Stockhausen: Klavierstück XI
2310.	Striggio: Missa sopra Ecco sì beato giorno

2311.	Brahms: Five Songs, op. 49
2312.	Adams, J.L.: The Wind in High Places
2313.	Strauss, J. II: Morgenblätter (Morning Papers), op. 279
2314.	Duparc: Chanson triste
2315.	Strauss, R.: Don Quixote, op. 35

2316.	Abel: 27 Pieces for Bass Viol, WK 186-212
2317.	Debussy: Lindaraja, L 97
2318.	Dohnányi: Violin Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 27
2319.	Hauer: Romantische Phantasie, op. 37
2320.	Englund: Symphony #4 "Nostalgic"

2321.	Zimmermann: Requiem für einen jungen Dichter (Requiem for a Young Poet)
2322.	Adams: Son of Chamber Symphony
2323.	Ge: String Quartet #5 "Fall of Baghdad"
2324.	Bruckner: Requiem in D minor
2325.	Grisey: Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil

2326.	Ponce: Variations and Fugue on "Folia de España"
2327.	Dutilleux: Symphony #1
2328.	Tchaikovsky: Marche Slave, op. 31
2329.	Koechlin: Quatre nouvelles sonatines, op. 87
2330.	Bach: Aria variata alla maniera italiana in A minor, BWV 989

2331.	Hoffmann: Undine
2332.	Poulenc: Stabat Mater
2333.	Zimmermann: Musique pour les soupers du Roi Ubu
2334.	Scarlatti: Keyboard Sonata in D, K. 33
2335.	Bartók: Hungarian Sketches, Sz. 97

2336.	Malipiero: String Quartet #1 "Rispetti e strambotti"
2337.	Anonymous, French Manuscript 844 (13th c.): Le Chansonnier du Roi
2338.	Babbitt: Swan Song #1
2339.	Bloch: Symphony in C-sharp minor
2340.	Wolfe: Anthracite Fields

2341.	Holst: The Cloud Messenger, op. 30
2342.	Mozart: Serenade #12 in C minor, K. 388
2343.	Ten Holt: Canto Ostinato
2344.	Roslavets: Piano Trio #3
2345.	Scelsi: Quattro Pezzi su una nota sola

2346.	Sciarrino: Fauno che fischia a un merlo
2347.	Gade: Aquarellen, op. 19
2348.	Fauré: Pelléas et Mélisande, op. 80
2349.	Delius: Paris - The Song of a Great City
2350.	Sweelinck: Fantasia Chromatica

2351.	Purcell: Now Does the Glorious Day Appear, Z. 332
2352.	Sessions: The Black Maskers Suite
2353.	Boëllmann: Symphony in F, op. 24
2354.	Offenbach: Orphée aux enfers (Orpheus in the Underworld)
2355.	Rodrigo: Concierto Madrigal

2356.	Murail: Les Sept Paroles
2357.	Tchaikovsky: Hamlet, op. 67
2358.	Arensky: Suite #3 for 2 Pianos in C, op. 33 "Variations"
2359.	Olsson: Organ Symphony #1 in E-flat, op. 15
2360.	Nystedt: Immortal Bach

2361.	Lloyd: Requiem
2362.	Godowsky: Studies on Chopin's Études
2363.	Vine: Piano Sonata #1
2364.	Ferneyhough: Firecycle Beta
2365.	Glass: String Quartet #5

2366.	Berlioz: Benvenuto Cellini, op. 23
2367.	Murail: Territoires de l'Oubli
2368.	Oliveros: Sound Patterns
2369.	Robin: Vulcano
2370.	Nono: Con Luigi Dallapiccola

2371.	Dukas: Ariane et Barbe-bleue
2372.	Mozart: Piano Sonata #16 in C, K. 545
2373.	Rautavaara: Piano Concerto #1, op. 45
2374.	Satie: Pièces froides (Cold Pieces)
2375.	Ginastera: String Quartet #1, op. 20

2376.	Schoenberg: Erwartung (Expectation), op. 17
2377.	Simpson: Symphony #9
2378.	Arnold: String Quartet #2, op. 118
2379.	Chin: Clarinet Concerto
2380.	Kurtág: Signs, Games, and Messages for Solo Viola

2381.	Hersch: The Vanishing Pavilions
2382.	Smolka: My My Country
2383.	Boulez: Dérive 1
2384.	Barber: Hermit Songs, op. 29
2385.	Andriessen: De Materie

2386.	Feldman: For Philip Guston
2387.	Abrahamsen: Schnee
2388.	Cerha: Spiegel
2389.	Delibes: Sylvia
2390.	Poulenc: Aubade

2391.	Rubbra: Symphony #6, op. 80
2392.	Gerhard: The Plague
2393.	Hermanson: Lyrical Metamorphosis
2394.	Dutilleux: Correspondances
2395.	Nono: La lontananza nostalgica utopica futura

2396.	Pierné: Piano Trio in C minor, op. 45
2397.	Rimsky-Korsakov: Symphony #2, op. 9 "Antar"
2398.	Mondonville: Pièces de clavecin avec voix ou violon, op. 5
2399.	Schuller: Spectra
2400.	Ustvolskaya: Piano Sonata #6


----------



## Trout

You can find some interesting statistics on this project here: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/statistics.

Also, here is the list arranged by genres and subgenres: https://sites.google.com/site/talkclassical/the-classical-music-project/genre-list

Here is the current board:

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 32
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 20
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thank you as always Trout for all your hard work keeping this going 

Shaw / Suppé

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 32
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 8
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Anderson Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 34
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 20
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Chabrier / Caplet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 34
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 30
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## GioCar

After Chronochromie

Willaert / Scriabin J 

Nominated:

Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 34
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 8
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## science

after Giocar:

Willaert / Wolpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 34
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 4
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

The actual point of this thread being the same as Current Listening.


----------



## ptr

after Sci:

Anderson / Willaert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 18
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Trout

MagneticGhost said:


> Thank you as always Trout for all your hard work keeping this going


I would just like to say that while I do some bookkeeping, it is you and all the voters I would like to thank who have made this project continuously worthwhile to hopefully not just me, but others in the community as well. I certainly believe that my curiosity and excitement in discovering, researching, and listening to all these "new" pieces has not diminished at all throughout the years, especially as now I have no idea what to expect next! And the fact that we are still contributing wonderful, high-quality works 2400 pieces and 5 years into this project only speaks to the amazing depth of classical music.
:tiphat:


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Enescu / Hermann

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 10
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Kalinnikov/Beethoven

Nominated:

Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 2 - Aecio



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 17
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Adams / Kalinnikov

Nominated:



Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 36
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 21
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Anderson / Suppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
*Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth - 38*
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
*Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31*
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

2401: Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 11
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

after PG

Tuur / Rautavaara

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## ptr

after Mika

Caplet / Dufay

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 12
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 25
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Caplet / Kilar

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Guest

After Maggy

Cardew(!)/Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 25
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MoonlightSonata

After nathanb
Dufay / MacDowell

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 4
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 19
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 12
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After MoonlightSonata

Rautavaara/Hermann + NathanB vote that was skipped

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio: 

Teixeira / Power 

Nominated:
Power: Beata progenies - 1 - science 
Teixeira: Te Deum - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 22
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Chronochromie

after science

Caplet / Chabrier

Nominated:
Power: Beata progenies - 1 - science 
Teixeira: Te Deum - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 11
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 3
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wourinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Trout

After Chronochromie:

Kalinnikov / Beethoven

Nominated:
Power: Beata progenies - 1 - science 
Teixeira: Te Deum - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 26
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Teixeira / Bacheler

Nominated:
Power: Beata progenies - 1 - science 


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 6
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Teixeira: Te Deum - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9

Just wondering why Teixeira's Te Deum is so little played and recorded. It deserves a much better fate indeed!
Awesome music.


----------



## ptr

After Johnny

Cardew / Power

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Teixeira: Te Deum - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

Gombert/Enescu

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 14
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 22
Teixeira: Te Deum - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Suppe / Handel

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 31
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 9
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9[/QUOTE]


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Scriabin / Wolpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 33
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## calvinpv

after science (edited with PaulieGatto's vote):

Enescu Piano Quintet / Enescu Piano Sonata

Nominated:
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 2 - calvinpv (imo, a masterpiece of the highest order)

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 33
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After calvinpv:

Holst / Enescu

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 33
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 5
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Willy / Tex Mex
Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 8
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 26
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 33
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## ptr

After MG

Cardew / Kilar

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 15
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 33
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After Ptr

Rautavaara Scriabin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 23
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 34
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Chabrier / Caplet

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 5
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 34
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Trout

After Chronochromie:

Wolfe / Kalinnikov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 6
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 34
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## musicrom

After Trout:

Kalinnikov / J. Scriabin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19) - 35
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 7
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## GioCar

Scriabin Junior is in

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)

After musicrom

Enescu Piano Sonata / Willaert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 3
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 8
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## ptr

After GC:

Enescu / Wolfe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 8
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Gaito / Macdowell

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 12
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 17
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 27
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 8
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Macdowell/Dufay

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 17
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 8
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Holst / Wourinen

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 17
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 18
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 8
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Holst Tuur

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 25
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 17
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 8
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Caplet / Chabrier

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 19
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 26
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 17
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 8
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Chronochromie

Gaito/Willaert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 12
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 19
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 26
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 9
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Wolfe / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 19
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 19
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 26
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 8
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 9
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Kalinnikov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 19
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 26
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 9
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Chronochromie

After mmsbls

Chabrier / Caplet
Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 9
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## ptr

After Chronochromie

Enescu / Willaert

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After ptr

Caplet / Wolfe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 28
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Strauss MacDowell

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 5
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 2
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 30
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## science

after Mika:

Enescu PQ / Power 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 20
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 30
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Enescu S/Hermann

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 19
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 9
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 30
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## musicrom

After Aecio

Kalinnikov / Gaito

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 15
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 11
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 30
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After musicrom:

Strauss II / Handel

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 21
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 11
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 32
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After PG:

Strauss II Adams

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 10
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 11
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 34
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika:

Cardew / Wolfe

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 12
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 11
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 22
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 34
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Trout

After ptr:

Kalinnikov / Shaw

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 12
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 13
Kilar: Angelus - 27
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 34
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Kilar / Strauss

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 12
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 13
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 35
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Kalinnikov/Gombert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 12
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 28
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 35
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Chronochromie

After Aecio

Chabrier / Caplet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 12
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 35
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Chronochromie:

Strauss II / Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera

Nominated:
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 12
*Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30*
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 29
*MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30*
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
*Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron - 37*
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron

*Nominated*:
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 12
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Enescu PS / Teixeira

*Nominated*:
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 1 - PaulieGatto

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 12
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Guest

After GioCar

Cardew/Weir

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 2
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## ptr

After nathanb

Weir/Wolfe

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 13
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 15
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After ptr

Kalinnikov Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Teixeira / Wolfe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 22
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Gombert/Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 7
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 24
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Enescu PQ / Suppe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 17
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

MacDowell / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 17
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 18
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Suppe / Kalinnikov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 30
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 18
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 27
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Chronochromie

After mmsbls:

Chabrier / Caplet

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 29
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 18
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 27
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chronochromie

Kilar / Suppé

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 18
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rautavaara Tüür

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 20
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 9


----------



## ptr

After Mika

Gaito / Yoshida

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 27
Gaito: Piano trio - 22
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Ptr

MacDowell/Enescu PS

*Nominated*:

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 22
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 20
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 34
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

MacDowell / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 22
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 7
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## science

after PG: 

Gottschalk / Wuorinen 

Nominated:
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 22
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## GioCar

After science 

Teixeira / Gaito 

Nominated:
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 23
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 31
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Kilar / Suppé

Nominated:
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 2 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 9
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 23
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 18
Kilar: Angelus - 33
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kalinnikov Enescu

*Nominated:*
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 2 - science

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 23
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 33
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Gaito/Gottschalk

*Nominated:*

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 13
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 33
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## calvinpv

After Aecio

Gaito/Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 23
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 10
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 33
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After calvinpv:

Adams / Enescu PQ

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 20
Kilar: Angelus - 33
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Kalinnikov MacDowell

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 33
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 37
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Macdowell / Wuorinen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 28
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 33
MacDowell: Woodland sketches - 39
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches

Enescu S/MacDowell

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 30
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 33
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 10


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Kilar / Yoshida

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 30
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 35
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 29
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Kilar / Suppé

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 14
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 30
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 37
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Gombert Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 14
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 30
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 37
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Enescu PS / Beethoven PS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 22
Kilar: Angelus - 37
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 23
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Shaw / Kalinnikov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
Kilar: Angelus - 37
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Turina/Gombert

Nominated:

Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
Kilar: Angelus - 37
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 10
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Kilar / Teixeira

Nominated:

Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
*Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32*
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
*Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32*
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
*Kilar: Angelus - 39*
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus

*Nominated*:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

*Seconded*:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 20
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 10
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Guest

After PG

Wolpe/Rautavaara

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 32
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after nathanb:

Chabrier / Suppé 

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 34
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

after science

Chabrier / Caplet

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 36
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 11
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 3
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Chronochromie:

Enescu / Gottschalk

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 36
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 4
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 23
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Gombert Kalinnikov

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 36
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 4
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 21
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Chabrier

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque - 37
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 4
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 21
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque

Chabrier/Herrmann

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 32
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 4
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 22
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Enescu PS / Hermann

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 25
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 4
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Gottschalk

Nominated:
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 12
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Turina / Wolpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 34
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after science

Gombert Enescu

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 27
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 35
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Enescu PS / Bacheler

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Enescu: Piano Sonata #1 - 37
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 21
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1


Rautavaara/Enescu PS

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 23
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Kalinnikov / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 24
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 31
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Suppe / Wolfe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 15
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 24
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 33
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Suppé / Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 24
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
*Suppé: Light Calvary Overture - 35*
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture

after MG

Kalinnikov / Holst

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 28
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Kalinnikov / Gombert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

Caplet / Gombert

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 27
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Chronochromie:

Berger / Larsson

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 27
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 27
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 13
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Enescu

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 27
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Caplet / Wuorinen

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 29
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Honegger / Gaito

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 2 - GioCar
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 29
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 14
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Giocar:

Teixeira / Enescu 

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 2 - GioCar
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 29
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 13
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Kalinnikov/Honegger

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 29
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 3
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 23
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 13
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Kalinnikov/Rautavaara

*Nominated:*
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 29
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 5
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 3
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 34
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 13
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 10
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Gottschalk/Willaert

*Nominated:*
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 29
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 7
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 3
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 34
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 13
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 26
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Caplet / Wolfe

*Nominated:*
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 31
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 7
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 3
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 34
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 25
Teixeira: Te Deum - 13
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Kalinnikov / Shaw

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 29
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 31
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 7
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 3
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 13
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Gottschalk

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 31
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 3
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 13
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Honegger / Teixeira

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 31
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 5
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 14
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

After GioCar

Caplet / Honegger

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 33
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 25
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 6
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 14
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chronochromie

Kalinnikov / Holst

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 33
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 6
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 38
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 14
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 4
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Gombert/Turina

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 33
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 8
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 6
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 38
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 14
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Trout:

Gottschalk / Teixeira

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 33
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 10
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 6
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 38
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after Science

Gombert Kalinnikov

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 33
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 10
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 6
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 39
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

after Mika

Caplet / Honegger

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 15
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 35
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 10
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 8
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 39
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chronchromie

Beethoven / Harbison

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 35
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 10
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 39
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 24
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Kalinnikov / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 35
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 16
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 10
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 41
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Gombert Dufay

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 35
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 10
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 41
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 5
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Gottschalk / Turina 

Nominated:
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 2 - Trout
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 35
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 12
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #1 - 41
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409 Kalinnikov: Symphony #1

Berger/Kalinnikov

Nominated:

Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 35
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 12
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 4
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Caplet / Weir

Nominated:

Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 37
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 15
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 12
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Enescu / Gottschalk

Nominated:

Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 31
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 37
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Adams / Tüür

Nominated:

Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 37
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Caplet / Honegger

Nominated:

Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 17
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 39
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 27
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Chronochromie:

Wolfe / Beethoven

Nominated:

Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 39
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 17
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Leonin Enescu

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 39
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 25
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Pjang23

Caplet Rautavaara

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 41
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 13
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 26
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mika said:


> After Pjang23
> 
> Holst / Caplet
> 
> Nominated:
> Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
> Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23
> 
> Seconded:
> Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
> Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
> Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
> *Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus - 42*
> Cardew: Treatise - 14
> Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
> Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
> Gaito: Piano trio - 28
> Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 13
> Gombert: Musae Jovis - 35
> Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
> Handel: Athalia - 16
> Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
> Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 28
> Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
> Power: Beata progenies - 3
> Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
> Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
> Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
> Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
> Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
> Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
> Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
> Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
> Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
> Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
> Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus

Gombert/Gottschalk

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 14
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 37
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

after Aecio:

Holst / Gottschalk

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 37
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 3
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Gombert / Power

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 15
Gombert: Musae Jovis - 39
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 4
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

after PaulieGatto

Honegger / Gombert

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 15
*Gombert: Musae Jovis - 40*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Power: Beata progenies - 4
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2511. Gombert: Musae Jovis

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 2 - pjang23

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Power: Beata progenies - 4
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Chronochromie: 

Gottschalk / Leonin

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 3
Power: Beata progenies - 4
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Leonin/Power

Nominated:
Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 17
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 5
Power: Beata progenies - 5
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

Mika said:


> after science:
> 
> Leonine / Dufay
> 
> Nominated:
> Larsson, Lars-Erik: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
> 
> Seconded:
> Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
> Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
> Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 4
> Cardew: Treatise - 14
> Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
> Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
> Gaito: Piano trio - 28
> Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 17
> Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
> Handel: Athalia - 16
> Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 23
> Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
> Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
> Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 7
> Power: Beata progenies - 5
> Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
> Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
> Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
> Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
> Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
> Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
> Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
> Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
> Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
> Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
> Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Berger / Hermann

Nominated:
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 5
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Griffes/Gottschalk

Nominated:

Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 5
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Leonin / Schuman

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 5
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after Science

Leonin / Power

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 6
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 26
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Shaw / Schuman

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 6
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 29
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11

I remember playing Schuman's _Chester Overture_ from the Triptych in a regional concert band for a concert a few years ago. Since all of us had to commute from across Southern California to one single location for rehearsals, we only had 3 days (including the day of the concert) to rehearse the Schuman and some other pieces together as an ensemble. I'd say our concert, while not great, was a moderate success, but the experience was definitely fun and worthwhile.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Wolfe / Jirasek (nom) (Difficult to find. There's some on YT)

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 6
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 15
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Teixeira / Gaito

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 29
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 6
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

Default
After GioCar

Power Leonin

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 33
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 29
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 10
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Adams / Gottschalk

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 18
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 29
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 10
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Leonin / Dufay

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 18
Gaito: Piano trio - 29
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Leonin Enescu

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 29
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 11
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After pjang23

Gaito/Willaert

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Berger / Beethoven

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 35
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Adams Leonin

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 1 - MagneticGhost
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 15
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Mika:

Jirasek / Leonin 

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 10
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 16
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 6
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

I came across that work by Jirasek a long time ago, back when I was first beginning to explore classical music, on a CD titled "Renaissance of Humanity." I loved it immediately, and love it still, and I have always assumed that no one knew about it except me and the other two people who didn't know what they were doing enough to buy that random CD. 

So I really want to know, how is it that MagneticGhost knows of this composition? Is it, please gods, gaining in popularity?


----------



## GioCar

After science

Honegger / Turina

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Adams, J.C. : Schererazade.2 - 37
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 12
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 16
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2

Honegger / Adams

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 19
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 14
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 16
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Leonin Dufay

*Nominated:*
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 14
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

science said:


> I came across that work by Jirasek a long time ago, back when I was first beginning to explore classical music, on a CD titled "Renaissance of Humanity." I loved it immediately, and love it still, and I have always assumed that no one knew about it except me and the other two people who didn't know what they were doing enough to buy that random CD.
> 
> So I really want to know, how is it that MagneticGhost knows of this composition? Is it, please gods, gaining in popularity?


Haha :lol: Probably not I'm afraid. Someone on here (probably you) recommended it to me a couple of years ago. I put that Renaissance of Humanity CD on my Wishlist and forgot all about it until it dropped down to a low price that I was happy to pay. Having heard the piece I would have been happy paying a lot more. Wonderful piece that evokes an ancient sound world yet remains modern and dare I say 'relevant' (although unfortunately not to many)


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Holst / Jirasek

*Nominated:*
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

*Seconded:*

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 19
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 14
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Enescu / Gottschalk

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 24
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 14
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> Haha :lol: Probably not I'm afraid. Someone on here (probably you) recommended it to me a couple of years ago. I put that Renaissance of Humanity CD on my Wishlist and forgot all about it until it dropped down to a low price that I was happy to pay. Having heard the piece I would have been happy paying a lot more. Wonderful piece that evokes an ancient sound world yet remains modern and dare I say 'relevant' (although unfortunately not to many)


It almost had to be me. That's great! I'm so happy you like it!

I'd almost bet that you finding it means that it has doubled in popularity. We're the beginning of the movement. Someday we'll be lamenting that we were Jirasekians before Jirasekianism was cool.


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Berger / Hermann

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 31
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 14
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 8
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11

Last call for the Larsson. Here's a beautiful recording on Youtube, for those who have not heard it yet.


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Gaito / Turina

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 33
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 14
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Gaito / Berger

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 21
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 14
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Blancrocher

After Aecio

Enescu / Honegger

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 14
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 13
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Blancrocher: 

Wolpe / Cardew 

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Rautavaara Holst

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 33
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 2
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 12
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

Ater Mika

Schuman/Willaert

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 33
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 4
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 13
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schoenberg / Schuman

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 33
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 5
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 13
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Holst / Weir

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 20
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 8
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 5
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 13
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Power Dufay

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 21
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 5
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 13
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Willaert / Dufay

Nominated:
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces for piano, Op. 6 - 2 - Aecio
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 19
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 5
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 9
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Turina/Beethoven

Nominated:

Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 2 - Trout

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 5
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Schoenberg / Larsson (sorry I didn't get to it in time earlier...) 

Nominated:
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - science

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 23
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 4
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 5
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Enescu / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 1 - science

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 5
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Larsson  / Schuman

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schoenberg Tuur

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 35
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Gaito / Jirasek

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 37
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Tuur/Gaito

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 22
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 38
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Gaito / Dufay

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 40
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 25
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Berger / Hermann

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gaito: Piano trio - 40
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 15
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Gaito / Honegger

Nominated:

Seconded:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
*Gaito: Piano trio - 42*
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
*Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35*
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio


Nominated:


Seconded:


Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 35
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

Kalinnikov/Holst

Nominated:

Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:


Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 36
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after Aecio

Leonin/Holst

Nominated:

Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:


Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Wolfe / Beethoven

Nominated:

Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:


Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 16
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 33
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Handel / Jirasek

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 6
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 33
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

I didn't notice the Holst on the list, so I would like to reallocate my 2 points from Wolfe to Schuman to expedite the enshrinement:

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 10
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 28
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

Power Rautavaara

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 16
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Honegger / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 26
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Chronochromie:

Berger / Hermann

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 17
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 11
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Teixeira / Turina

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 37
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 31
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Holst / Wolfe

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
*Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19 - 39*
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 15
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 32
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19

Gottschalk/Willaert

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 6
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 32
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Trout:

Wolfe / Weir

Nominated:
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 25
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 34
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Enescu / Kalinnikov

Nominated:


Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 27
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 34
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Leonin Enescu

Nominated:


Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 6
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 34
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Wolfe / Jirasek

Nominated:

Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 3
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 29
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
*Wolfe: Steel Hammer - 36*
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer

After MagneticGhost:

Rautavaara / Larsson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 27
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 31
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Rautavaara / Hermann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 28
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 33
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Gabrieli / Bacheler

Nominated:

Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 33
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Rautavaara / Messiaen (nom)

Nominated:

Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 2 - GioCar
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 35
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Kalinnikov / Messiaen

Nominated:
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 28
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 2
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 35
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Messiaen Enescu

Nominated:
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 29
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 4
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Rautavaara: Flute Concerto - 35
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto

Atterberg/Rautavaara

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 29
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 4
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## calvinpv

after Aecio

Atterberg/Enescu

Nominated:

Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 30
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 4
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After calvinpv:

Enescu / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 32
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 22
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 4
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Gabrieli / Leonin 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 32
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 4
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Enescu Messiaen 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 34
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 18
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 5
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

after Mika

Messiaen / Honegger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 34
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 19
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chronochromie

Enescu / Ireland (nom)

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 21
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
*Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29 - 36*
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 19
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29

After MagneticGhost:

Beethoven / Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 19
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Honegger/Gottschalk

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 29
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 7
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Bacheler / Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 31
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 2
Power: Beata progenies - 12
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Power Bacheler

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 32
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 2
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Kalinnikov/Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 32
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 4
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 7
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 3
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Gabrieli / Messiaen

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 32
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 7
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 7
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 3
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Giocar: 

Ockeghem / Jirasek 

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 32
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 7
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 23
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 5
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after science: 

Leonin Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 32
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 7
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 6
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ockeghem / Bacheler

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 33
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 7
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Gottschalk / Kalinnikov

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 33
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Berger / Kalinnikov

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 33
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 21
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

After Trout

Messiaen / Honegger

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 33
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 22
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Chronochromie

Bacheler / Messiaen

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
*Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine - 35*
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 22
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 22
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 19
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 12
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout's board

Teixeira / Turina

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 28
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 22
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Hermann/Honegger

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 30
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 25
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Hermann/Leonin

*Nominated:*
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 32
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 26
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Hermann / Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 34
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 26
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 10
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Ockeghem / Wuorinen 

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 18
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 34
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 26
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Handel / Schoenberg

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 34
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 26
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

After mmsbls

Messiaen / Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 4
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 34
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 26
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After C

Messiaen / Atterberg

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 34
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 26
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Messiaen / Hermann

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
*Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 35*
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 26
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 17
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 14
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Leonin Power

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Hermann *of Reichenau: Salve Regina - 3*5
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 4
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 17
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina

After Mika:

Messiaen / Larsson

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 8
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 28
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Shaw / Jirasek

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 5
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 16
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Atterberg/Willaert

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Gottschalk / Schoenberg

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 23
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Messiaen / Honegger

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 23
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 30
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Shaw / Beethoven

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 32
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Shaw / Mozart (nom)(unfathomable that this hasn't popped up yet )

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 28
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 34
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after MG:

Mozart / Leonin 

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 23
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 29
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 15
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 34
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after science:

Power Dufay

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 7
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 29
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 34
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Shaw / Atterberg

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
*Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 29*
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
*Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices - 36*
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 29
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 12
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Leonin / Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 31
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 21
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 13
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Leonin / Messiaen

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 33
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 22
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 13
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Mozart / Ockeghem

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 33
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 22
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 8
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Beethoven/Schuman

Nominated:
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 33
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 22
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 9
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Decaux / Schuman

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 24
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 33
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 22
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 17
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Dufay Power

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 33
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 22
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Gottschalk / Mozart

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 33
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 22
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 6
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Leonin / Schoenberg 

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 35
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 22
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 6
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Messiaen Tuur

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 35
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 6
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mozart / Leonin

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
*Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi - 36*
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi

After MagneticGhost:

Kalinnikov / Beethoven

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 15
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 13
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Turina / Cardew

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Gottschalk / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 14
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 10
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ockeghem / Schuman

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 16
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Ockeghem / Power

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 15
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Turina/Gottschalk

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 32
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 24
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 16
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ockeghem / Messiaen

Nominated:
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 2 - Trout
John Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 32
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Jan Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 25
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after MG:

Decaux / Ireland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 32
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 25
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Gottschalk / Messiaen

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27*
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
*Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2 - 34*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 26
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 26
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Messiaen / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 26
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 28
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 18
Power: Beata progenies - 18
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

Adding my skipped votes + some new ones

After GioCar

Dufay Gabrieli

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 28
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thanks science í ½í¸ I was going to pull my Ireland today. Last second reprieve.

After Mika

Messiaen / Gabrieli



Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: FÃ¶rklÃ¤dd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: PoÃ©mes pour mi - 30
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 21
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
TÃ¼Ã¼r: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 17
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

MagneticGhost said:


> Thanks science ������ I was going to pull my Ireland today. Last second reprieve.
> 
> After Mika
> 
> Messiaen / Gabrieli
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
> Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
> Cardew: Treatise - 16
> Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
> Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
> Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
> Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
> Handel: Athalia - 20
> Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
> Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
> Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
> Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
> Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
> Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 30
> Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 9
> Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
> Power: Beata progenies - 19
> Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
> Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
> Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
> Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
> Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
> Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
> Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
> Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
> Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
> Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Willaert/Teixera



Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 30
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schoenberg / Mozart

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 4
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 30
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Messiaen / Decaux

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 5
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 32
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Messiaen / Tuur

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 5
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 34
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

After Mika

Messiaen / Honegger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 5
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
*Messiaen: Poémes pour mi - 36*
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Chronochromie

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 5
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

Kalinnikov/Decaux

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 27
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 2
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ireland / Beethoven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 28
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after MG:

Mozart / Wourinen 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 28
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 20
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Handel / Mozart

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 28
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 9
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Jirasek / Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon

Nominated:
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 1 -PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 28
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 11
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Tuur / Subotnick

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 28
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 11
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 2
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Beethoven / Jirasek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 30
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 12
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 2
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Mozart Beethoven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 12
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 2
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Billone / Subotnick

Nominated:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 25
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 12
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Honegger/Jirasek

Nominated:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 28
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Dufay / Mozart

Nominated:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 30
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls:

Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) / Mozart

*Nominated:*

Billone: 1+1=1 - 2 - GioCar
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

*Seconded:*
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 30
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 17
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 20
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Billone / Ockeghem

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 30
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 17
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 21
Power: Beata progenies - 19
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Power Dufay

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 31
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 17
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 21
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dufay / Mozart

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 33
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 5
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 18
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 21
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Kalinnikov / Larsson

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 16
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 33
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 18
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 21
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Cardew / Billone

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 6
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 33
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 18
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 21
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 3
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Decaux / Subotnick

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 33
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 18
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 21
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Dufay Mozart

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 35
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 21
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Dufay/Ockhegem

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 37
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 22
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ockhegem / Dufay

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
*Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys - 38*
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 8
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Atterberg Tuur

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 31
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 11
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schuman / Beethoven

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 32
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 19
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 22
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Teixeira / Mozart

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 10
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 32
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 24
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Atterberg/Beethoven

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 33
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 4
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 24
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ireland / Beethoven

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
*Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4 - 34*
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 24
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4

After MagneticGhost:

Berger / Kalinnikov

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 19
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 21
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 24
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

Where is Mr. Ptr? I want my Karabits in 

After Trout

Gabrieli Power

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 19
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 24
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Honegger/Berger

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 29
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 4
Teixeira: Te Deum - 24
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Subotnick / Billone

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 29
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 13
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 24
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Teixeira / Jirasek

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 29
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 17
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Honegger / Turina

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Honegger: Cello Concerto - 31
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 14
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Honegger Jirasek

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
*Honegger: Cello Concerto - 33*
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto - 33

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 22
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 20
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Handel / Mozart

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 21
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 24
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Ockeghem / Mozza

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 12
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 22
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schoenberg Atterberg

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 13
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 8
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 22
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Kalinnikov/Decaux

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 13
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 6
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 22
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Larsson / Tuur

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 13
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 22
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Atterberg Tuur

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 15
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 18
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 22
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Mozart / Cardew

Nominated:
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 15
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 24
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Gaito/Berger

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 15
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 15
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 24
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ockeghem / Jirasek

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 15
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 24
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 28
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Mozart / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 15
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 26
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 28
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Ockeghem / Atterberg

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 16
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 26
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Ockeghem / Gabrieli

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 16
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 26
Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi

Gabrieli/Ockeghem

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 16
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 6
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 26
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Billone / Teixeira

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 16
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 8
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 9
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 27
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Decaux / Billone

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 16
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 26
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 27
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Atterberg Mozart

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 6
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 27
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 27
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Teixeira / Ireland

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 18
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 27
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 29
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Atterberg/Teixera

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 27
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 30
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Mozart / Kalinnikov

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 19
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 29
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 30
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Tuur Mozart

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 19
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 30
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 30
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 15
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Mozart / Wolpe

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 19
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 32
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 30
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

after MG:

Mozart / Teixeira

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 21
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 19
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 34
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 31
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Kalinnikov / Berger

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 34
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 31
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Mozart / Gabrieli

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 11
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 9
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 31
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Decaux/Harbison

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 13
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 36
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Teixeira: Te Deum - 31
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Mozart / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 13
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
*Handel: Athalia - 24*
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
*Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito - 38*
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
*Teixeira: Te Deum - 31*
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
*Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24*
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## science

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum

New board: 

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 13
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 24
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Handel / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 2 - Aecio
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 13
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 26
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Gaito / Ginastera

Nominated:
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 1 - Trout
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 13
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 26
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 16
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Wolpe / Yoshima

Nominated:
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 1 - Trout
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 13
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 26
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 18
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Decaux / Handel

Nominated:
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 1 - Trout
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 18
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After PaulieGatto

Kalinnikov/Ginastera

Nominated:

Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 20
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 8
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 18
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Atterberg / Larsson

Nominated:

Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 22
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 27
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 18
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Handel / Wolpe

Nominated:

Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 22
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 29
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

after Science

Atterberg Tuur

Nominated:

Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 2 - Mika

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 29
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Karabits / Handel

Nominated:



Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 14
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 30
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Ginastera / Gabrieli

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 15
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Handel: Athalia - 30
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Handel / Schoenberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 15
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
*Handel: Athalia - 32*
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
*Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25*
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 15
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 16
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

after mmsbls:

Weir / Jirasek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 15
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 15
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 4
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gaito / Decaux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 15
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Wuorinen / Rachmaninov (nom)

Nominated:
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 15
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 22
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Power Gabrieli

Nominated:
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 24
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 16
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Atterberg/Rachmaninov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 26
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 16
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 6
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Atterberg / Subotnick

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 28
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 16
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Atterberg / Karabits

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 30
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 16
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 2
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 19
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rachmaninov / Wolpe

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 30
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 16
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After MG

Ginastera / Willaert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 30
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 16
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ginastera / Gabrieli

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 30
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Kalinnikov / Schoenberg 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 30
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Atterberg / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
*Atterberg: Symphony #2 - 32*
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2


Rautavaara/Schuman


Nominated:

Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 9
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Larsson / Schuman

Nominated:

Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 19
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Tuur Cardew

Nominated:

Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 20
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 19
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Mika (and adding my previous vote to Willaert)

Schumann / Cardew

Nominated:

Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 20
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ginastera/Willaert

Nominated:

Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 4
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Kalinnikov / Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 7
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Schumann / Ireland

Nominated:

Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 17
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 8
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## science

after MG:

Gabrieli / Ireland 

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 19
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 6
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Gaito / Schoenberg

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 19
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Kalinnikov Gabrieli

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 20
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 29
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Gaito/Ginastera

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 20
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 29
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Kalinnikov / Berger

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 20
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 31
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 24
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Power Gabrieli

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 17
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 31
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Weir / Jirasek

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 10
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 11
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 31
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After MG

Ginastera / Billone

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 31
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ginastera / Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 31
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 6
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Rautavaara (sec.) / Karabits

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 31
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 6
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 4 
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Kalinnikov / Rautavaara

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 33
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 6
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Schoenberg / Rachmaninov

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Kalinnikov: Symphony #2 - 33
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 5
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2

Rautavaara/Kalinnikov

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Tuur / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 12
Cardew: Treatise - 21
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 18
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 29
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Turina / Cardew

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 12
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 29
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Tuur/Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 12
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 31
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Tuur / Dupre (nom)

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 12
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 16
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 7
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
*Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma" - 33*
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"

After MagneticGhost:

Decaux / Subotnick

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 12
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 7
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rautavaara Billone

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 7
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Shoenberg / Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 8
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 9
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Schoenberg Rautavaara

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 10
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 8
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 28
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schoenberg / Gaito

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 11
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 8
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 30
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schoenberg / Rautavaara

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 11
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 8
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 11
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 32
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Schoenberg / Rach

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 11
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 10
Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 32
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

Correcting for missed vote (#414)

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 11
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
*Power: Beata progenies - 26*
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 11
*Schoenberg: String Quartet in D - 34*
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 11
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Gaito/Ginastera

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 16
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 5
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Ginastera / Schumann

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 26
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Power Rautavaara

Nominated:
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 15
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Berg / Schuman

Nominated:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 2 - Trout
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 16
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Jirasek / Wuorinen

Nominated:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 2 - Trout
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 9
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 16
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Turina/Rachmaninov

Nominated:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 2 - Trout
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 10
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 16
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 8
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Subotnick / Schuman


Nominated:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 2 - Trout
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 6
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 10
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Karabits Rautavaara


Nominated:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 2 - Trout
Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:

Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 10
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Berg

Nominated:

Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 3
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 12
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 13
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Rachmaninov / Rautavaara

Nominated:

Dupre: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 3
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Turina / Dupré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 3
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 28
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Berg Power

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 5
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 29
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Liadov/Berg

Nominated:

Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 6
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 29
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Berg / Billone

Nominated:

Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 8
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Power: Beata progenies - 29
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## science

after Trout:

Power / Liadov 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 8
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Power: Beata progenies - 31
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## science

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 8
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 13
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 11
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Gaito / Larsson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 8
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 23
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 15
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Berger / Gaito

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 8
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 25
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 16
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 9
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Schumann / Ireland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 8
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 25
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 16
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Berg Berger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 21
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 16
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Berger/Gabrieli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 28
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 22
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 16
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 18
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Ginastera / Gabrieli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 28
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 16
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

After GioCar:

Berger / Gaito

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 30
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 17
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 14
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Rachmaninov / Berger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
*Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95 - 31*
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 17
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
*Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24*
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 17
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 8
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Jirasek / Karabits

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 17
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 8
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schumann Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 17
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Wetz / Gaito

Nominated:
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 18
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Turina/Wetz


Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 14
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 18
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 18
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## PaulieGatto

Quick question - is that Schonberg String Quartet in D no. 0 or no. 1? No. 1 is in D minor whereas No. 0 is D major.


----------



## Trout

PaulieGatto said:


> Quick question - is that Schonberg String Quartet in D no. 0 or no. 1? No. 1 is in D minor whereas No. 0 is D major.


It's "no. 0" in D major.


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Decaux / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 18
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Rautavaara / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 23
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 18
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Turina / Gabrieli

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 18
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 20
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 28
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After Science

Gaito/Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 20
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 15
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 28
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Rautavaara / Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 20
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 10
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 28
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Turina / Subotnick

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 20
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 30
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Berg Rautavaara

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 12
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 20
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Turina: Danzas gitanas - 30
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas

Decaux/Turina

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 12
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 20
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 3
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Wetz / Gaito

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 12
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 21
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Poulenc (nominated) / Berg

Nominated:

Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 21
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Mika

Default
After Blancrocher

Berg Karabits

Nominated:

Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 24
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 21
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Poulenc / Gabrieli

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 25
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 21
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 4
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 16
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Poulenc / Rach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 25
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 21
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 6
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Gabrieli/Gaito

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 27
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 6
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 17
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Berg / Schuman

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 27
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 6
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Jirasek / Yoshida

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 27
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 6
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 21
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rautavaara Willaert

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 27
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 6
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Rautavaara / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 27
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Farrenc/Ginastera

Nominated:

Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 2
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 27
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Dupré / Harbison

Nominated:

Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 17
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 27
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Gabrieli Berg

Nominated:

Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 18
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 29
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 17
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Rachmaninov / Ginastera

Nominated:

Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 18
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 29
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 19
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Rautavaara / Farrenc

Nominated:



Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 18
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 4
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 29
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 19
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## GioCar

After mmsbls

Gabrieli / Dupré

Nominated:



Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 18
Billone: 1+1=1 - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 31
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 19
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 5
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Wetz / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 18
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 31
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 19
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Berg Rachmaninov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 31
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Jirasek / Gabrieli

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 32
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Poulenc / Decaux

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 20
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 32
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 9
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Berg Rautavaara

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 32
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 10
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 9
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ireland / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615 - 32
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 10
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 7
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615

Gabrieli/Wetz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 3
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 10
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 8
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Rautavaara / Farrenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 10
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 29
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 8
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Rautavaara / Karabits

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 22
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 10
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 31
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 8
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Gaito / Wetz

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 24
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 10
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 31
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rautavaara / Jirasek

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 24
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 10
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Rautavaara - Symphony #3 - 33
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3

Gaito/Rautavaara

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 4
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 10
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Poulenc / Farrenc

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 22
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Berg Jirasek

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 24
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 28
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Berg / Subotnick

Nominated:


Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 28
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Jirasek / Wolpe

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 30
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 21
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## science

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 21
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

Spot too soon Mr Science but my vote will put it within 
1 point 

Jirasek / Wourinen 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Jirasek: Missa Propria - 32
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 10
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 21
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

And Jirasek is done...

Schumann/Jirasek

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 12
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 21
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## science

Well, then...

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria

New board: 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 22
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 12
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 21
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## science

Did MG and I convert any new fans to Jirasek's mass?


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Wolpe / Cardew

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 26
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 12
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13 

Count me a fan of Jirasek's mass


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Gaito / Larsson

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 28
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 12
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Gaito Schumann

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 30
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 13
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schumann / Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 5
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 30
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Farrenc/Ginastera

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 30
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 12
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Rachmaninov / Poulenc

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 30
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 13
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Gaito / Subotnick

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 32
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 13
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 9
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Wetz / Gaito

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
*Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24 - 33*
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 13
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 26
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 13
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Berg / Rach

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 28
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 13
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Berg / Karabits

Nominated:

Seconded:
Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5 - 30
Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 13
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5

Atterberg/Berg


Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 13
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## musicrom

After aecio:

Poulenc / Schubert (nom)

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 15
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After musicrom:

Poulenc / Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 17
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 24
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 2
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Poulenc / Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 24
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 3
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Schubert Rach

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 25
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 17
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 27
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 6
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Schubert / Billone

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 27
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 8
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Rachmaninov/Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 7
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 29
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Schubert / Farrenc

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 29
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 11
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

after mmsbls

Rach / Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
*Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 31*
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

after MG

Schubert Schumann

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
*Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42 - 31*
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42


----------



## Mika

New board

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 24
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ginastera / Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 19
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schubert Poulenc

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Ginastera / Schubert

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 5
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Dupré / Schumann

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 28
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Schubert/Ginastera


Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 18
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Schuman / Ginastera

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
*Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47 - 30*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47

Nominated:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

after Trout:

Atterberg (sec) / Schubert

Nominated:



Seconded:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 21
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 23
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Schubert / Wolpe

Nominated:



Seconded:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 23
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Hmmbug

After Blancrocher

Wuorinen/Decaux

Nominated:



Seconded:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Hmmbug

Billone Karabits

Nominated:



Seconded:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Reich / Adams

Nominated:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 1 - Trout
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 2 - Trout


Seconded:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 22
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Decaux/Willaert

Nominated:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 1 - Trout
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 2 - Trout


Seconded:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 23
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 26
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Decaux / Cardew

Nominated:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 1 - Trout
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 2 - Trout


Seconded:

Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 28
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Reich / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 2
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 28
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 4
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Reich / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 28
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 20
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 6
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Poulenc / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 28
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 6
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Decaux / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 30
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 12
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 22
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 6
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 24
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Ireland / Wolpe

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 30
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 22
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 6
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Reich Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 30
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 22
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 23
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Schubert / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 30
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Farrenc / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 20
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Decaux: Clairs de lune - 30
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Decaux / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 21
Cardew: Treatise - 24
*Decaux: Clairs de lune - 32*
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 21
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

Farrenc/Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 21
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 7
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 26
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Dupré / Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 6
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 21
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 9
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schubert Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 21
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 9
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 13
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 29
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Schubert / Larsson

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 21
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 9
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 8
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 31
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Reich / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 9
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 10
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 31
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Reich / Poulenc

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 9
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 12
Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 31
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dupré / Schubert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 11
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 12
*Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic" - 32*
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"

After MagneticGhost:

Adams / Subotnick

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 11
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Poulenc / Farrenc

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 11
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Reich Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 11
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Poulenc / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 11
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Dupré / Wuorinen 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 13
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

Added my skipped votes

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 13
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 3
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Liadov / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 13
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 5
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

after science:

Poulenc / Dupre

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 5
Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 30
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 11
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Poulenc / Wetz

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 5
*Poulenc: Piano Concerto - 32*
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 5
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schumann Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 14
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 5
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schumann / Ireland

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 5
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 23
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Liadov/Willaert

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Farrenc / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 15
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 20
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schuman / Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 11
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 22
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After trout

Wolpe Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 22
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Lutoslawski (nominated) / Subotnick

Nominated:

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 14
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 22
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 12
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Wetz/Dupre

Nominated:

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 24
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 22
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## science

after Aecio:

Schuman / Cardew 

Nominated:

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 13
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

after Science

Wolpe Karabits

Nominated:

Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 15
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dupré / Lutoslawski 

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 15
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 3
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Farrenc / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 17
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 4
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Farrenc / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 4
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Lutoslawski Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 12
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 6
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Adams / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 19
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 7
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Farrenc / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 8
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 17
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Lutoslawski Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 10
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Schumann / Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 10
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 14
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Schumann / Wetz

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 10
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 15
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Ireland / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 10
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 28
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 15
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Wetz / Subotnick

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 10
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 19
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 28
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Schumann Reich

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 10
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 30
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Mika:

Schumann / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 22
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 11
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 20
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 32
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Reich / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 14
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 11
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 32
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Adams Karabits

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 17
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 11
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 32
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dupré / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 19
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 21
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 11
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 33
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Farrenc / Lutoslawski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 4
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 19
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 12
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 33
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Lutoslawski Atterberg

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 5
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 19
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 33
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dupré / Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 5
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 34
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 24
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Atterberg/Willaert

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 7
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 34
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Atterberg/Schumann

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 9
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 14
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 14
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 35
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Lutoslawski / Larsson

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 9
Billone: 1+1=1 - 23
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 16
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 22
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 35
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Reich / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 9
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 16
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66 - 35
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66

Borodin/Schumann

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 16
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 9
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 16
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Lutoslawski / Adams

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 17
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 9
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 18
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 29
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Wolpe / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 17
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 9
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 18
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 31
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After science

Lutoslawski Atterberg

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 17
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 20
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 24
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 31
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After me

Adams Reich

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 19
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 20
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 24
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 31
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Adams / Schuman

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 21
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 20
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wolpe: Battle Piece - 31
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After trout

Dupré / Wolpe

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 20
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
*Wolpe: Battle Piece - 32*
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 23
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 20
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Farrenc / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 17
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Farrenc / Wetz

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 24
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 18
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Subotnick / Billone

Nominated:

Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 18
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Borodin / Maxwell-Davies (in memory of)

Nominated:

Maxwell-Davies: Symphony #1 - 1 -MagneticGhost
Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 25
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 18
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Mika

After MG

Reich Borodin

Nominated:

Maxwell-Davies: Symphony #1 - 1 -MagneticGhost
Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 21
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 18
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Farrenc / Adams

Nominated:

Maxwell-Davies: Symphony #1 - 1 -MagneticGhost
Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 10
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 18
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Wetz/ Atterberg

Nominated:

Maxwell-Davies: Symphony #1 - 1 -MagneticGhost
Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 13


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Farrenc / Yoshida

Nominated:

Maxwell-Davies: Symphony #1 - 1 -MagneticGhost
Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 21
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 14


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Lutoslawski / Davies

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 2
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 27
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 14


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Reich / Subotnick

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 2
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 29
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 14


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Farrenc/Yoshida

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 2
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 29
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Davies Reich

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 4
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 23
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 30
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Farrenc / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 4
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 30
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Schuman / Wuorinen 

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 4
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 30
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After science

Maxwell Davies / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 6
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 30
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## Mika

After MG

Reich Maxwell Davies

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 7
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 32
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Reich / Maxwell Davies

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 11
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 8
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 34
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 25
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## Aecio

After Blancrocher

Willaert/Atterberg

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 12
Billone: 1+1=1 - 25
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 8
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 34
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Reich / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 22
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 12
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 8
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 24
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Lutoslawski / Adams

Nominated:

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 23
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 12
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 8
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 /Atterberg

Nominated:
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 23
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 8
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 23
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Dupre / Yoshida

Nominated:
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 23
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 8
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Browne / Victoria

Nominated:
Browne: Stabat Mater - 2 - Trout
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 23
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 8
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Davies Adams

Nominated:
Browne: Stabat Mater - 2 - Trout
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 1 - Trout

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 10
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Browne / Victoria

Nominated:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 5
Browne: Stabat Mater - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 10
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 2
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Borodin/Victoria

Nominated:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 4
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 10
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 35
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Farrenc / Browne

Nominated:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 10
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 37
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 26
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Lutoslawski Farrenc

Nominated:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 10
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 38
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 27
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Farrenc/Willaert

Nominated:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 5
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 10
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 40
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Browne / Davies

Nominated:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 7
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 11
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 40
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Farrenc Davies

Nominated:

Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 7
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 12
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 42
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 28
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Browne / Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 12
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Farrenc: Piano quintet #1 - 42
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 28
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Reich: Electric Counterpoint - 36
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint

Victoria/Farrenc

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 24
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 12
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 28
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

I believe there was some thought that we would stop at 2500 works. If so, people may want to think about what they nominate for the remainder since there are 2451 enshrined and 23 nominated works for a total of 2474. Some of the presently nominated may not make it, but presumably there will only be roughly 30 more nominations that will ultimately be enshrined. 

I think it would be useful to decide if we will definitely stop at 2500.


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Lutoslawski / Adams

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 12
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 30
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

If we do stop at 2500, someone else will have to pay for my future therapy. 
But it might be a good idea - perhaps we can start again at No.1


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls:

Lutoslawski / Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:

Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 25
Davies: Symphony #1 - 13
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 32
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

MagneticGhost said:


> If we do stop at 2500, someone else will have to pay for my future therapy.
> But it might be a good idea - perhaps we can start again at No.1


This project should continue forever or at least to the point, where atonal composers are taking the lead


----------



## science

MagneticGhost said:


> If we do stop at 2500, someone else will have to pay for my future therapy.
> But it might be a good idea - perhaps we can start again at No.1


I believe that whenever we stop, whether it's at 2500 or 3000 or 5000 or whatever, we should repeat it using the method talkclassical usually uses for projects (the two-stage thing with nominations at the first stage and ranking at the second stage).


----------



## science

IMO, Trout is the dictator of when we stop. When he says anything like, "Hey, I'm tired of doing all this work," or, "Hey, I'm starting over," or whatever, then unless someone is going to pick up where he leaves off - I am not going to do that! - we're done.


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Wuorinen / Cardew

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 7
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 13
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 32
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## musicrom

I'm kind of surprised these Schubert symphonies have taken so long to be nominated. As far as I can tell, these are pretty famous works, and they're quite good as well!

after science: 

Borodin / Schubert (nom)

Nominated:

Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 1 - musicrom

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 9
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 13
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 32
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

I'm not sure about this dictator business, but I'm certainly not tired of doing any of this "work". I would be happy to continue the project for as long as there are still new pieces we want to share. Though as much as I have loved participating in this project for the past 5 years, I can understand if some of us would be more interested in making way for a newer project. I propose we all provide a response as to what we shall do next:

A. Stop the project at 2500. (If so, I'd like to make an "honorable mentions" list to some of the works we couldn't get to.)
B. Continue the project after 2500 until it naturally loses its steam.
C. Continue the project after 2500, but modify the format again.
D. Other suggestion


----------



## GioCar

After musicrom

Schubert / Victoria

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 9
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 13
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 32
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 3
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16

I have been participating in this project for less than one year, so I'm not tired at all - although I can't make to vote regularly.
Option B for me.


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Schubert / Borodin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 13
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 32
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16

--------

I vote for option B.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Victoria / Ireland

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 13
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 32
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16

I sometimes think we are losing a bit of steam but I think we should continue till 2750 or 3000.


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Lutolawski/Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 13
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 13
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 34
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

When we end this thread (and I see difficult that we can get over 2500) I propose that we do some kind of best-of list, which includes (according to everyone's own taste) the 20/25 more underrated works. Since my main interest on working on this long list has been to discover new works I will be very glad to have another remainder of the hidden gems that are on it.


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Davies Atterberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 25
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 14
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 34
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Adams / Lutoslawski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 14
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
*Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto - 35*
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
*Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28*
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 14
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 9
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 25
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Browne / Dupré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 14
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 28
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Willaert/Atterberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 5
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 30
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Willaert/Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 11
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 18
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 6
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 32
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Browne / Ireland

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 6
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 32
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Scarlatti A. / Schubert

Nominated:

Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 10
Browne: Stabat Mater - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 32
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Borodin/Willaert

Nominated:

Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 26
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 12
Browne: Stabat Mater - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 15
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 33
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Davies Billone

Nominated:

Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 12
Browne: Stabat Mater - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 17
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 33
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

Trout said:


> A. Stop the project at 2500. (If so, I'd like to make an "honorable mentions" list to some of the works we couldn't get to.)
> B. Continue the project after 2500 until it naturally loses its steam.
> C. Continue the project after 2500, but modify the format again.
> D. Other suggestion


I'd vote B, though my vote should carry less weight than more active participants'. It's a fun thread that I love lurking in looking for gems. Thanks to Trout & co. for keeping this thread going!


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Davies / Willaert

Nominated:

Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 12
Browne: Stabat Mater - 13
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 19
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 19
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir - 34
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir


----------



## Trout

So we agree to continue past 2500, possibly to 3000 where we may take another vote. Thanks to everyone for their continued support of this project! It's gone much further and much deeper than I think anyone here would have thought 5 years ago.

After MagneticGhost:

Browne / Subotnick

Nominated:

Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 12
Browne: Stabat Mater - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 19
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Borodin Davies

Nominated:

Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 26
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 7
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Schubert / Cardew

Nominated:

Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Victoria / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 3
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Victoria / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 27
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 15
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Adams / Browne

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 29
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 12
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Adams / Victoria

Nominated:


Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 31
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Winged Wolf

After Mika

Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 / Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7

Nominated:
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 2 - Winged Wolf
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 31
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Winged Wolf:

Chopin / Adams

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 32
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 14
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 4
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Chopin / Borodin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Adams: The Chairman Dances - 32
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 6
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Blancrocher:

Adams / Chopin

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
*Adams: The Chairman Dances - 34*
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
*Billone: 1+1=1 - 27*
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
*Cardew: Treatise - 27*
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 7
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
*Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27*
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir 
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 7
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 4
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Scarlatti Victoria

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 27
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 7
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 9
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Cardew / Schubert

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 15
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 7
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Victoria/Atterberg

Nominated:
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 1 - Winged Wolf

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 7
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 26
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Rach (enthusiastically seconded - love it) / Dupré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 7
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 3
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rach / Karabits

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 7
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After Mika

Rameau / Chopin

Nominated:

Rameau: Grand Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 8
Davies: Symphony #1 - 20
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 20
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Wetz / Davies

Nominated:

Rameau: Grand Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 8
Davies: Symphony #1 - 21
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Chopin Cardew

Nominated:

Rameau: Grand Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 30
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 10
Davies: Symphony #1 - 21
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Chopin/Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Rameau: Grand Motets - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 30
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 12
Davies: Symphony #1 - 21
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 6
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Rameau / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 16
Cardew: Treatise - 30
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 12
Davies: Symphony #1 - 21
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Browne / Victoria

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 30
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 12
Davies: Symphony #1 - 21
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 15
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Cardew / Larsson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 32
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 12
Davies: Symphony #1 - 21
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 27
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Dupré / Victoria

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 32
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 12
Davies: Symphony #1 - 21
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Cardew Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 34
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 12
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 16
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Chopin / Larsson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 27
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Cardew: Treatise - 34
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Cardew / Billone

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
*Cardew: Treatise - 36*
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
*Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 29*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir 
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 29
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 7
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Dupre / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 31
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Dupre / Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 15
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 33
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Borodin/Dupre

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 34
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Davies: Worldes Blis / Dupre

Nominated:
Davies: Worldes Blis

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
*Billone: 1+1=1 - 28*
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
*Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op.25 - 35*
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25

*Nominated*:
Davies: Worldes Blis

*Seconded*:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 8
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 10
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Schubert / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Davies: Worldes Blis

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Browne: Stabat Mater - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Browne / Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 17
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rach Borodin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 28
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 8
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Sir Mike

Billone Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 30
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 8
Rameau: Grand Motets - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Rameau / Billone

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 31
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 8
Rameau: Grand Motets - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Rameau / Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 31
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 14
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 8
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Billone / Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 33
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 8
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PG

Rach / Ireland

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 33
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## science

after MG:

Ysaye / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 1 - science 
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 33
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 16
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

Default
after Science

Victoria Karabits

Nominated:
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 1 - science 
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Billone: 1+1=1 - 33
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Billone

Nominated:
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
*Billone: 1+1=1 - 34*
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
*Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27*
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1

Nominated:
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Browne / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 22
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Davies / Davies

Nominated:
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 22
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 12
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Schubert Prokofiev

Nominated:
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 22
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Browne / Paderewski 

Nominated:
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 1 - science 
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 2 - science

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 24
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After science 

Prokofiev / Ysaÿe 

Nominated:
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 24
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 15
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 3


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ysaÿe / Chopin

Nominated:
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 24
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 6
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 14
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Schubert Mielck

Nominated:
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 24
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 20
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 5


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Browne / Ireland

Nominated:
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 26
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 27
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 5


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Schuman / Victoria

Nominated:
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 26
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 9
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 29
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 5


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rameau Scarlatti

Nominated:
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 26
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 29
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Browne / Paderewski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 29
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 5


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Schuman/Victoria

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 16
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 31
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 5


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Schubert / Ysaÿe

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 31
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Schuman / Howells

Nominated:
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 1 - Trout


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 33
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Prokofiev Schuman

Nominated:
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 1 - Trout


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 34
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Howells / Victoria

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 9
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 34
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Prokofiev / Schuman

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
*Browne: Stabat Mater - 28*
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
*Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings) - 35*
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Browne / Ireland

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 30
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 10
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Mika

After MG

Browne / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 32
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 11
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 20
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Prokofiev / Subotnick

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 32
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 16
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 13
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Chopin/Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Browne: Stabat Mater - 32
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 14
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Browne

Nominated:

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
*Browne: Stabat Mater - 33*
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 16
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
*Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26*
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 16
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 10
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Prokofiev Rach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 11
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Davies Sym / Rach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 27
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 7
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Davies Symphony / Liadov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 29
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 2
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 23
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After PaulieGatto:

Victoria / Paderewski


Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 29
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 22
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Davies Sym / Ireland

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 31
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 6


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Ysaye/Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 31
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 11
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 19
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 8


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Ysaye / Scarlatti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 31
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 18
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 19
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Prokofiev / Schubert
Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 31
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 20
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Schubert Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 31
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 20
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Davies / Wuorinen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Symphony #1 - 33
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 20
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 27
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Morales / Davies

Nominated:
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
*Davies: Symphony #1 - 34*
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 20
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 27
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1

Nominated:
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 16
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 20
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 27
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Atterberg Prokofiev

Nominated:
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 18
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 21
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 27
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika
Didn't realise the Morales wasn't in our list. I'll be happy to 2nd. I've been nominating it in the pre 1700 thread since the 2nd round.

Nominated:

Morales / Wuorinen

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 18
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 8
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 21
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Atterberg/Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 9
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 21
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 10
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 22
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Rameau / Schubert

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 9
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 3
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 21
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Victoria / Paderewski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 3
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 9
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 21
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 27
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Victoria / Howells

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 4
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 9
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 21
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 29
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Mika

After MG

Victoria / Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 4
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 21
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 31
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Howells / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 22
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 31
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Dutilleux / Victoria

Nominated:

Dutilleux: Les Citations - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 22
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 32
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Victoria Karabits

Nominated:

Dutilleux: Les Citations - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 22
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 34
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Victoria / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Dutilleux: Les Citations - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 22
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
*Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories - 36*
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 29
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 10


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories

Alfven/Ysaye

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 18
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 22
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 29
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Borodin Prokofiev

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 2 - GioCar


Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 23
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 29
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Morales / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 23
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 12
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 29
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Rach / Wuorinen

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 23
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
*Wuorinen: Time's Encomium - 30*
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Morales / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 18
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 23
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Prokofiev/Chopin

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 19
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 4
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 25
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Paderewski

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 19
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 27
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbls:

Davies/Ysaye

Nominated:

Denisov-Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 19
Davies: Worldes Blis - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 17
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 27
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 11


----------



## Trout

Hi Kjetil,

Thanks for voting, but it's not quite clear what you voted for. The vote you listed "Davies / Ysaye" means that you give 2 points to the Davies piece and 1 point to the Ysaye piece. That does not leave any room for any new nominations like the Denisov as you can only vote for 2 pieces at a time. "Denisov / Davies" would be a vote for a new nomination and to add a point to Davies.

I hope this is clear. We definitely would value your participation!


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil (and assuming his vote to be for Davies / Ysaye unless said otherwise):

Prokofiev / Larsson

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 19
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 6
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 29
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'll leave it like you said and come back later to nominate mr. Denisov (who seems to be pretty neglected...)  Didn't really understand this I guess...


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Morales / Howells

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 19
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 29
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Mika

Default
After MG

Dutilleux Chopin

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 29
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 14
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 12


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Ireland

Nominated:

Alfven: Symphony #2 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 29
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Prokofiev / Alfven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
*Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24*
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
*Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite - 31*
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 12


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 12
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 12


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Ysaÿe / Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 20
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 14


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After GioCar

Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 Kjetil Heggelund/Borodin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 21
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 14


----------



## Aecio

After Kjetil Heggelund

Borodin/Ysaye

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 3
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 23
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Schubert Alfven

Nominated:
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 7
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 25
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Howells / Schubert

Nominated:
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 20
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 26
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Schubert / Atterberg

Nominated:
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 10
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 28
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Mielck Schubert

Nominated:
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 24
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 29
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Schubert / Ireland

Nominated:
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 31
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Morales / Schubert

Nominated:
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
*Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 25*
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
*Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200 - 32*
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200

Nominated:

Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 13
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 12
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Scarlatti Rameau

Nominated:

Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 16
Rameau: Grand Motets - 14
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ireland / Rach

Nominated:

Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 14
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Morales/Rameau

Nominated:

Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 20
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 9
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 14
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Chopin / Howells

Nominated:

Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 14
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Morales / Denisov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 21
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 6
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 3
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Mika

After trout

Atterberg Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 7
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 3
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 27
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Ireland / Morales

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 7
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 3
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man - 29
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 15


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man

Ysaye/Ireland


Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 7
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 3
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 5
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Paderewski / Denisov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 4
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 7
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 18
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Larsson / Alfven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 7
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Dutilleux Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Davies / Borodin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 24
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 10
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 17
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Borodin Rach

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 5
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 22
Davies: Worldes Blis - 10
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 18
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Alfven / Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 10
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 18
Rameau: Grand Motets - 15
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Rameau / Ysaÿe

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 7
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 10
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 12
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 18
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Alfven/Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 26
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 10
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 10
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 18
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Borodin / Howells

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 28
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 10
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 18
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rach Borodin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 10
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 4
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Denisov/Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 5
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 21
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil (and adding another point to Denisov according to his vote):

Dutilleux / Subotnick

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Borodin: String Quartet #1 - 29
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1

Granados/Borodin

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 20
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Chopin / Larsson

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 10
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Dutilleux Chopin

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 26
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 14
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Morales / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 26
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 13
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Chopin/Mielck

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 28
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 22
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Chopin / Wetz

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
*Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57 - 30*
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 9
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Karabits Alfven

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 19
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 20
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Rach / Morales

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 6
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 20
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Howells / Denisov

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 20
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Morales / Pizzetti 

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 23
Davies: Worldes Blis - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 22
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Mika

after Science

Atterberg Davies

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 12
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 22
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Morales / Davies

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 25
Davies: Worldes Blis - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 17
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Atterberg/Rameau

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 27
Davies: Worldes Blis - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 12
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Atterberg/Dutilleux

Nominated:

Granados: Piano Quintet - 2 - Aecio
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 1 - science 

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 29
Davies: Worldes Blis - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 13
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pizzetti / Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 29
Davies: Worldes Blis - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 13
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Dutilleux Atterberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Atterberg: Symphony #5 - 30
Davies: Worldes Blis - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 18


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5

Isaye/Atterberg


Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Davies: Worldes Blis - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 20


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Aecio

Davies/Morales

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 25
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 22
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 20


----------



## MagneticGhost

After KH

Morales / Rach
Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 7
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 27
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 23
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 20


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Paderewsk / Denisov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 10
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 27
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 23
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 20


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Morales / Alfven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 14
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 23
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 20


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Rach Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 25
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 20


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Morales / Ysaye 

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 31
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 25
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 21


----------



## Trout

After science:

Obrecht / Morales

Nominated:
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 2 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
*Morales: Missa pro defunctis - 32*
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
*Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 25*
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 21


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis

Nominated:
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 2 - Trout


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 25
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 21


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Obrecht / Warlock (nom)

Nominated:

Warlock: The Curlew - 1 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 25
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 21


----------



## science

Very good nomination, MG!

Warlock / Obrecht 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 3
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 25
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 21


----------



## GioCar

After science

Ysaÿe / Pizzetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 8
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 25
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 23


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Rach Liadov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 11
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 27
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 23


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Alfven/Rachmaninov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 28
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 23


----------



## MagneticGhost

Thank you Science - Glad you approved my Warlock nomination. Just recently discovered it and have been really enjoying his songs.

After Aecio

Rachmaninov / Xenakis (nom - awesome Organ work)

Nominated:

Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
*Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7 - 30*
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 23


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7

After MagneticGhost:

Xenakis - indeed an awesome work and name (which was apparently made-up) / Wetz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 18
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 15
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 23


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Rameau Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 20
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 23


----------



## science

after Mika: 

Ysaye / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 8
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 13
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 20
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 4
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 25


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Howells / Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 20
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 4
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 25


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Part/Ysaye

Nominated:

Part: Magnificat - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 20
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 4
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 3
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 26


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Xenakis Dutilleux

Nominated:

Part: Magnificat - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 20
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 4
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 5
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 26


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Obrecht / Xenakis

Nominated:

Part: Magnificat - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 20
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 4
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 26


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Warlock / Pärt

Nominated:



Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Part: Magnificat - 3
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 20
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 26


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Rameau / Ysaÿe

Nominated:



Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 15
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Part: Magnificat - 3
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 27


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Ysaye/Mielck

Nominated:



Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Part: Magnificat - 3
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 29


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Pärt Dutilleux

Nominated:



Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 5
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 29


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Xenakis / Obrecht

Nominated:



Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 9
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 5
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 29


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Ysaye/Denisov

Nominated:



Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 5
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 6
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 31


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixing the Clash

Nominated:



Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 13
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 5
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 24
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16
Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27 - 31


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27

After MagneticGhost:

Wetz / Alfven

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 5
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 26
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 8
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Pärt Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 4
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 6
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 26
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Warlock / Pizzetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 5
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 26
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## science

after MG:

Warlock / Pizetti 

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 16
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 26
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After science

Obrecht /Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 7
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 26
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Part/Wetz

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 9
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 27
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Pärt Karabits

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 10
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 15
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 11
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 27
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Howells / Denisov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 17
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 11
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 27
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Howells / Obrecht

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 15
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 9
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 11
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 27
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Davies / Liadov

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 17
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 10
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 11
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 27
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Wetz / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 10
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 11
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
*Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47 - 29*
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 21
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 10
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 11
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Pärt Karabits

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 10
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 22
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Rameau / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 10
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 24
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 9
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Xenakis / Karabits

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 10
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 24
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Liadov/Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 25
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 11
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Obrecht / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 25
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 17
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Rameau Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 19
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 9
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 27
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Howells / Paderewski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 21
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 27
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Howells / Rameau

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Rameau: Grand Motets - 28
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Rameau / Warlock

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
*Rameau: Grand Motets - 30*
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 18
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets


----------



## Mika

After MG

Scarlatti Dutilleux

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 23
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 12
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

It's very quiet around here recently.....

After Mika

Howells / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 25
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Part/Howells

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 26
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 15
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Howells / Part

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 28
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Pärt Howells

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 29
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Warlock / Howells

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 11
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
*Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 30*
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGhost

Brouwer/Denisov

Nominated:

Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 2 Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 30
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra


----------



## Blancrocher

After Kjetil Heggelund

Prokofiev (nominated)/Warlock

Nominated:

Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 2 Kjetil Heggelund
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 30
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 16
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Blanrocher

Brouwer/Mielck

Nominated:


Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 2 - Blancrocher

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 2
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra - 30
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Part / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 2
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 23
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 3
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Mmsbls

Karabits / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 2
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Obrecht / Brouwer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 3
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Karabits / Obrecht

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 3
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 27
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Dutilleux Karabits

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 3
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 22
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 28
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 11
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Weir / Karabits

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Leo Brouwer-Concierto Elegiaco - 3
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 22
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
*Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations) - 29*
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost, and adding 2 skipped points to Brouwer

Brower / Dutilleux

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 6
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Part/Pizzetti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 17
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 22
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 13
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Davies / Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 12
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 22
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 4
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost :

Denisov / Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 22
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Fagerlund: Isola / Pärt

Nominated:
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Haydn / Sanz

Nominated:
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 2 - Trout
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 1 - Trout

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Haydn (seconded) / Sanz (seconded)

Nominated:
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 16
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 5
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 2 
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Blancrocher:

Xenakis / Obrecht

Nominated:
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 5
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 2 
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Pärt Prokofiev

Nominated:
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 25
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 2 
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sanz/Brouwer

Nominated:
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 25
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 4 
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Chopin / Brouwer

Nominated:
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 25
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 4 
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Part / Hydan

Nominated:
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 5
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 27
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 4 
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Haydn/Sanz

Nominated:
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 19
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 7
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 27
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After KH

Pärt Davies

Nominated:
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 20
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 7
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pärt: Magnificat - 29
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat

Haydn/Part

Nominated:
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 20
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 22
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Subotnick / Obrecht

Nominated:
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 20
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Dutilleux Xenakis

Nominated:
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 20
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 25
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 7
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

Afret Mika

Pizzetti / Dutilleux

Nominated:

Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 2 - GioCar
Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Davies: Worldes Blis - 20
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 26
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 5
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Blancrocher

After GioCar

Chopin (seconded) / Sanz

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 20
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 26
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Blancrocher

Dutilleux/Davies

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 28
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After KH

Warlock / Duts

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 29
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After MG

Prokofiev Dutilleux

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 30
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 9
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 10
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 8
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Paderewski / Haydn

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 30
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 8
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## LHB

After mmsbls:

Sciarrino / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)
Salvatore Sciarrino: Piano Concerto 'Un'immagine di Arpocrate' - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 30
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 10
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 20
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After LHB

Haydn Scarlatti

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)
Salvatore Sciarrino: Piano Concerto 'Un'immagine di Arpocrate' - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Dutilleux: Les Citations - 30
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 21
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Xenakis / Duts

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)
Salvatore Sciarrino: Piano Concerto 'Un'immagine di Arpocrate' - 2 - LHB

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 4
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
*Dutilleux: Les Citations - 31*
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 21
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Sciarrino / Chopin

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

Arpocrate, an Egyptian god, became the god of Silence in the Greek mithology.
Difficult to find a better piece than Sciarrino's one to render the border between Sound and Silence. And Space.


----------



## Aecio

Scarlatti/Brouwer

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 24
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 19
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Subotnick Xenakis

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 26
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Subotnick / Xenakis

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 28
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

Hey guys, what is problem with Fagerlund ?

AfterTrout:

Xenakis Subotnick

Nominated:

Fagerlund: Isola - 2 - Mika (YT: 



)

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 4
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 29
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

Hi Mika, I'm listening to Fagerlung's Isola right now. I found a BIS recording which can be streamed on Qobuz. A valued member of this forum convinced me to use YT as little as possible. 
Reminds me a bit of Adams (J.L.). Pleasant, athmospheric piece. Happy to second it. Thank you very much for bringing it to my attention.

After Mika

Sciarrino / Fagerlund

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Fagerlund: Isola - 3
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 29
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Tavener (nom) / Subotnick

Nominated:

Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Fagerlund: Isola - 3
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
*Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon - 30*
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon


----------



## Mika

New board

Nominated:

Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Fagerlund: Isola - 3
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 12
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Fagerlund/Paderewski

Nominated:

Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 14
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Haydn / Denisov

Nominated:

Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 21
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 9
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Davies Prokofiev

Nominated:

Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## tillerman

First post, so I hope I'm doing this right. I've enjoyed this thread since before the list hit 1000.

After Mika.

Alfven

Nominated:
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race"

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## GioCar

Hi tillerman, welcome to TC

Almost perfect. 
You only skipped the previously nominated work by MagneticGhost: 
Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost
and, to be clearer, we usually vote as follows:

_After Mika._

_Still _(gets two points)_ / Alfven _(gets one point)

_Nominated:_
_Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 2 - tillerman

Seconded:
....._

Here's my round
After tillerman

Brouwer / Scarlatti

Nominated:
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 2 - tillerman
Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 12
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 16
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 16


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Warlock / Yoshida

Nominated:
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 2 - tillerman
Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 12
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

John Tavener's The Lamb

3.5 minutes of exquisite beauty.


----------



## Mika

After MG

Scarlatti Prokofiev

Nominated:
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 2 - tillerman
Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 12
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Denisov / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 2 - tillerman
Tavener: The Lamb - 2 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 12
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Still / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 12
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 18
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Trout:

Granados/Obrecht

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 12
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 19
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 23
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

John Tavener's The Lamb

3.5 minutes of exquisite beauty.






After KH

Obrecht / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 12
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

Granados/Brouwer


Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 13
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

after Aecio:

Berio: Sequenza IV / Denisov

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza IV - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 13
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 14
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

after PG

Scarlatti Haydn

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza IV - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 13
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 6
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 28
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sanz / Brouwer

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza IV - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 5
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 15
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 28
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After Trout

Haydn / Chopin

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza IV - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 6
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 28
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Blancrocher

Scarlatti Chopin

Nominated:
Berio: Sequenza IV - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 30
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Berio / Scarlatti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 4
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 7
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
*Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità - 31*
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Berio / Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 6
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Berio / Sciarrino

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 8
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 13
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 24
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar


Xenakis / Weir

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 6
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 6
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

My votes added

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 8
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 18
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 26
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Xenakis / Denisov

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 8
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 28
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After trout

Berio Xenakis

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 21
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 29
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Obrecht / Xenakis

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 14
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 9
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
*Xenakis: Gmeeoorh - 30*
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Brouwer / Pizzetti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 16
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After GioCar

Denisov/Brouwer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 15
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 21
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Alfven / Larsson

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 17
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 23
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 5
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Davies Fagerlund

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 17
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 25
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 17
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Fagerlund/Haydn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 17
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 25
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Prokofiev Davies

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 17
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 26
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 8
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 3
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sanz / Tavener

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 17
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 26
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 23
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 10
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Alfven/Obrecht

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 19
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 26
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 10
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Davies / Harbison

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 19
Berio: Sequenza IV - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 28
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 10
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Sciarrino / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 19
Berio: Sequenza IV - 11
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 28
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 7
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 10
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After GioCar

Davies/Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 19
Berio: Sequenza IV - 11
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 30
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 18
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 10
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Kjetil:

Haydn / Alfven

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 11
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 30
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 17
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 10
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Berio Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 13
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 17
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 30
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 18
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 10
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sanz / Brouwer

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 13
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 18
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 30
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 18
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 12
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Trout

Sanz / Fagerlund

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 13
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 18
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 30
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 18
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Mielck Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 18
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 30
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Haydn / Paderewski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 18
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Davies: Worldes Blis - 30
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 18
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Warlock / Davies

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 18
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
*Davies: Worldes Blis - 31*
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Brouwer / Obrecht

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 25
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 4
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After GioCar:

Obrecht / Tavener

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 27
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 14
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 5
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Prokofiev Fagerlund

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
Obrecht: Missa Caput - 27
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 5
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Obrecht / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
*Obrecht: Missa Caput - 29*
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 14
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Sanz / Respighi

Nominated:

Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 20
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 13
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 16
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Mielck/Paderewski

Nominated:

Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 20
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 22
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 16
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Mielck/Alfven

Nominated:

Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 21
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 16
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Denisov / Prokofiev

Nominated:

Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 10
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 16
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 20
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Warlock / Pizzetti

Nominated:

Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 1 - GioCar

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 14
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 16
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Respighi (sec) / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 24
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 11
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 3
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 16
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mielck/Pizzetti

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 26
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 3
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 16
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 14
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Sanz / Weir

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 8
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 20
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 26
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 3
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Blancrocher

After MagneticGhost

Haydn / Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 26
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 3
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Blancrocher

Sciarrino / Respighi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 21
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 26
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 4
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Alfven Mielck

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 27
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 4
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 4
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Still / Respighi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 27
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 5
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Mielck Respighi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 22
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Warlock / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 23
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After MagneticGhost:

Chopin / Orff: Catulli Carmina

Nominated:
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 6
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After PaulieGatto:

Respighi / Sanz

Nominated:
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 20
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 8
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Brouwer / Guarnieri

Nominated:
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 1 - GioCar
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 22
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 17
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 8
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Haydn / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 1 - GioCar
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 29
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 8
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 6
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After mmsbls:

Mielck / Tavener

Nominated:
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 1 - GioCar
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 31
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 8
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 7
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After PG

Respighi Berio

Nominated:
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 1 - GioCar
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 17
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 31
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 12
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 7
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pizzetti / Tavener

Nominated:
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 1 - GioCar
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 17
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 31
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Faure (not sure if we forgot about this or what) / Guarnieri

Nominated:
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 2 - Trout
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 17
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 31
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Fagerlund Berio

Nominated:
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 2 - Trout
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 12
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 31
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 24
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Fauré / Warlock

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 23
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4 - 31
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4

Alfven/Mielck



Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 12
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Sciarrino / Fagerlund

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 9
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 24
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Chopin Haydn

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 10
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Faure / Respighi

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Froberger Brahms











Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 1 - pjang23 



Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 2 - pjang23 



Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 25
Fagerlund: Isola - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 18
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Denisov / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 1 - pjang23 



Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 2 - pjang23 



Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 27
Fagerlund: Isola - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After mmsbls

Denisov / Prokofiev

Nominated:
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 1 - pjang23 



Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 2 - pjang23 



Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 29
Fagerlund: Isola - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 25
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Warlock

Nominated:
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 2 - pjang23 



Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 29
Fagerlund: Isola - 13
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 19
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Fagerlund/Sanz

Nominated:
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 2 - pjang23 



Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 11
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 29
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Froberger (wonderful performance, that of Leonhardt) / Chopin

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 12
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 29
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 14
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Paderewski / Chopin

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 29
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 8
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After mmsbis:

Denisov/Granados

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 18
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 31
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After KH

Berio Denisov

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 32
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 6
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Faure Sanz

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 13
Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 32
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sanz / Denisov

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 13
*Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra - 33*
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
*Warlock: The Curlew - 26*
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 3
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 13
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Chopin Brahms

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 20
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 4
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 2
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

After Mika

Berio / Guarnieri

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 4
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 26
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After GioCar

Warlock / Brahms

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 5
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 11
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 28
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After MG

Warlock / Respighi

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 5
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 4
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 30
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Froberger Brahms

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 6
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 30
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Brahms Warlock

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 8
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 31
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Faure / Brouwer

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 8
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 23
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 10
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Warlock: The Curlew - 31
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Warlock

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 6
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
*Warlock: The Curlew - 32*
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Brouwer / Froberger

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 25
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 24
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 15
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 7
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Alfven/Fagerlund

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 27
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 24
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 7
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 16
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Prokofiev / Paderewski

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 27
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 24
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 8
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 7
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 22
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 12
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

Adding skipped Trout votes and my new ones

Alfven Respighi

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 29
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 10
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 7
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 22
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 13
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Froberger Faure

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 29
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 11
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 22
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 13
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After pjang23

Alfven Prokofiev

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 31
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 11
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 9
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 14
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 13
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Granados / Pizzetti

Nominated:

Orff: Catulli Carmina - 1 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Alfven: Symphony #2 - 31
Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 11
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 13
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2

Orff/Alfven

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 11
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 13
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Respighi / Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 10
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 9
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## pjang23

After Trout:

Brahms Froberger

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 12
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 25
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 17
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Paderewski

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 12
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 27
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

after mmsbls

Haydn Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 13
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 29
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Brahms / Tavener

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 22
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 15
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 29
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 9
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Chopin / Berio

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 15
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 29
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 9
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Haydn Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 31
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 9
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Tavener / Haydn

Nominated:

Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 16
*Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25*
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
*Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28 - 32*
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 15
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 15
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Pizzetti / Weir

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 25
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 11
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Granados/Brouwer

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 26
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 16
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Aecio:

Froberger / Weir

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 26
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 12
Granados: Piano Quintet - 13
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 17


----------



## MagneticGhost

After PaulieGatto

Granados / Yoshida

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 16
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 26
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 12
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Froberger Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 17
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 26
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 12
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After pjang23:

Brouwer/Fauré

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 17
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 28
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 17
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 13
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

After KH

Chopin Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 28
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 13
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 14
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Faure Froberger

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 18
Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 28
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 15
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 22
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Brouwer / Larsson

Nominated:

Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 18
*Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco - 30*
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 15
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco


Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 18
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 15
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 11
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Tavener / Brahms

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 23
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 19
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 15
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 3
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## GioCar

After









Berio / Guarnieri

Nominated:

Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 25
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 19
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 16
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 15
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Aecio

Fagerlund/Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 25
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 19
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 16
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 3
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

After Aecio

Berio Orff

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 27
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 19
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 16
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 15
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Faure / Respighi

Nominated:


Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 27
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 19
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 18
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

after Trout

Brahms / Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144

*Nominated:*
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*

Berio: Sequenza IV - 27
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 21
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 18
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Berio / Brahms

*Nominated:*
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*

Berio: Sequenza IV - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 18
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 15
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

WOW! My nominations of Denisov & Brouwer made it! Thank-you nice people 

After MagneticGhost

Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund/Froberger

Nominated:
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 1 - Mika (YT: 



)
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 2 - Kjetil Heggelund

Seconded:

Berio: Sequenza IV - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 18
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Kraus / Abrahamsen

Nominated:


Seconded:

Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 3
Berio: Sequenza IV - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 18
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 15
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Granados/Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:

Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 3
Berio: Sequenza IV - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 19
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 13
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Abrahamsen / Tavener

Nominated:


Seconded:

Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 5
Berio: Sequenza IV - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 19
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 6
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Abrahamsen / Still

Nominated:


Seconded:

Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 7
Berio: Sequenza IV - 29
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 19
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Trout

Abrahamsen / Berio

Nominated:

Seconded:

Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 9
*Berio: Sequenza IV - 30*
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 19
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
*Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23*
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23*
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
*Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23*
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV


Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 9
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 19
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 4
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Abrahamsen Orff

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 19
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 17
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 23
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After Mika

Larsson/Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 19
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 16
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 25
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

After KH:

Froberger Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 18
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 25
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 5
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

After pjang23:

Fagerlund Orff

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 4
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 25
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Larsson / Guarnieri


Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 3
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 27
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

Default
After Trout

Larsson / Kraus


Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 29
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 16
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Respighi / Larsson

Nominated:

Seconded:

Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
*Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24 - 30*
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 22
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 17
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Brahms / Weir

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 24
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 18
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 18
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

After MG:

Brahms Froberger

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 26
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 18
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After pjang23:

Weir/Sanz

Nominated:


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 26
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Kjetil Heggelund

Bonnal/Brahms

Nominated:

Bonnal: String quartet #1 -2 - Aecio


Seconded:


Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 27
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 20
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Bonnal / Faure

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 11
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 4
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 27
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 14
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Abrahamsen / Tavener

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 13
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 4
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 27
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

After MG

Brahms Abrahamsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 4
Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 29
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 19
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Brahms Froberger

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 4
*Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94 - 31*
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
*Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 24*
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 4
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 24
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sanz / Bonnal

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 6
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Prokofiev Orff

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 20
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 26
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Sanz/Froberger

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 28
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Sanz / Sciarrino

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 30
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

After GioCar:

Sanz Faure

Nominated:

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 22
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
*Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 25*
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
*Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española - 32*
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## pjang23

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 14
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 20
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 22
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

after pjang23

Abrahamsen Fagerlund

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 22
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 18
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## mmsbls

After Mika:

Prokofiev / Paderewski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 5
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 22
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 27
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Aecio

After mmsbls

Bonnal/Prokofiev

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 7
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 22
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 28
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 15
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Tavener / Fauré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 7
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 23
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 28
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Cras / Bonnal

Nominated:
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 2 - Trout (



)

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 23
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 4
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 28
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Kraus Prokofiev

Nominated:
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 2 - Trout (



)

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 23
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 17
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 18


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pizzetti / Yoshida

Nominated:
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 2 - Trout (



)

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 23
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## GioCar

After MagneticGhost

Abrahamsen / Chopin

Nominated:
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 2 - Trout (



)

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 18
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 23
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55 - 29
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55

Nominated:
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 23
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

Aecio said:


> 2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
> 2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
> 2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
> 2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
> 2405. Kilar: Angelus
> 2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
> 2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
> 2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
> 2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
> 2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
> 2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
> 2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
> 2413. Gaito: Piano trio
> 2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
> 2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
> 2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
> 2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
> 2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
> 2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
> 2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
> 2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
> 2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
> 2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
> 2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
> 2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
> 2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
> 2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
> 2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
> 2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
> 2430. Handel: Athalia
> 2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
> 2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
> 2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
> 2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
> 2435. Power: Beata progenies
> 2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
> 2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
> 2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
> 2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
> 2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
> 2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
> 2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
> 2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
> 2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
> 2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
> 2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
> 2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
> 2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
> 2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
> 2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
> 2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
> 2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
> 2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
> 2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
> 2455. Cardew: Treatise
> 2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
> 2457. Billone: 1+1=1
> 2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
> 2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
> 2460. Davies: Symphony #1
> 2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
> 2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
> 2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
> 2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
> 2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
> 2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
> 2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
> 2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
> 2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
> 2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
> 2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
> 2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
> 2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
> 2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
> 2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
> 2476. Pärt: Magnificat
> 2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
> 2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
> 2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
> 2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
> 2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
> 2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
> 2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
> 2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
> 2485. Warlock: The Curlew
> 2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
> 2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
> 2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
> 2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
> 2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
> 2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
> 2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
> 2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
> 
> Cras/Prokofiev
> 
> Nominated:
> 
> Seconded:
> Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 16
> Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
> Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
> Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
> Fagerlund: Isola - 21
> Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 23
> Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
> Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
> Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
> Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
> Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
> Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
> Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
> Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
> Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
> Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
> Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
> Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
> Tavener: The Lamb - 17
> Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
> Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Faure / Abrahamsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 17
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 25
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Abrahamsen Sciarrino

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 19
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 25
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 18
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 17
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Tavener / Harbison

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 19
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 25
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 7
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After MG

Abrahamsen Orff

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 21
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 25
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 5
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Faure / Guarnieri

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 21
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 27
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Abrahamsen / Fauré

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 23
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 28
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 19
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGohst

Fauré/Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 23
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 - 30
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## GioCar

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
2494. Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108


----------



## GioCar

After Kjetil

Froberger / Abrahamsen

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 24
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 19
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After GioCar:

Abrahamsen / Chopin

Nominated:


Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 26
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Abrahamsen / Sheppard (nom)

Nominated:
Sheppard: Media Vita - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 28
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 20
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGhost again 

Abrahamsen/Granados

Nominated:
Sheppard: Media Vita - 1 - MagneticGhost

Seconded:
Abrahamsen: Let me tell you - 30
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## pjang23

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
2494. Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 
2495. Abrahamsen: Let me tell you

After KH:

Froberger Various

Nominated:
Sheppard: Media Vita - 1 - MagneticGhost
Various: Codex Chantilly - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 4
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Cras / Froberger

Nominated:
Sheppard: Media Vita - 1 - MagneticGhost
Various: Codex Chantilly - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 6
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 26
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 8
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Orff / Froberger

Nominated:
Sheppard: Media Vita - 1 - MagneticGhost
Various: Codex Chantilly - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 6
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 27
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Sheppard / Froberger

Nominated:
Various: Codex Chantilly - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 6
*Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620 - 28
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21*
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
2494. Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 
2495. Abrahamsen: Let me tell you
2496. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620

Nominated:
Various: Codex Chantilly - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 6
Fagerlund: Isola - 21
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 10
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After trout

Fagerlund Orff

Nominated:
Various: Codex Chantilly - 1 - pjang23

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 6
Fagerlund: Isola - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 19
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Various / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 6
Fagerlund: Isola - 23
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 6
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Fagerlund/Kraus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 8
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 6
Fagerlund: Isola - 25
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 7
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Cras / Bonnal

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 25
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 7
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Lindberg : Feria / Fagerlund

*Nominated:*
Lindberg: Feria - 2 - mika (YT: 



)

*Seconded:*
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 26
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 7
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 3
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## pjang23

After Mika:

Various Lindberg

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 26
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 7
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 3 (YT: 



)
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 19
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 3
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After pjang23

Sheppard / Pizzetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 26
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 7
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 3 (YT: 



)
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

After MagneticGhost yet again 

Lindberg/Fagerlund

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 20
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 27
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 7
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 5 (YT: 



)
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Kjetil Heggelund:

Chopin / Kraus

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 27
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 5 (YT: 



)
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After mmsbls

Tavener / Harbison

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 27
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After MG

Respighi Bonnal

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Fagerlund: Isola - 27
Granados: Piano Quintet - 21
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
2494. Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108 
2495. Abrahamsen: Let me tell you
2496. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
2497. Fagerlund: Isola

Fagerlund/Granados

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 5 (YT: 



)
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Monteverdi / Lindberg

Nominated:

Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 9
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 12
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6 (YT: 



)
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 18
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 20
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

Fixing the missed votes of myself and pjang23

Nominated:

Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 22
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 11
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MG

Granados/Orff

Nominated:

Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 2 - GioCar

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 5
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After Aecio:

Sheppard / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 10
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 8
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After myself....

Cras / Bonnal

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 11
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 22
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 8
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout

Kraus Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 11
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 23
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 7
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Sheppard / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 11
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 24
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 20
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

After MagneticGhost

Bonnal/Pizzetti

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 24
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 5
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Codex Chantilly / Chopin

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 25
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 13
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Chopin Harbison

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 27
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 22
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Chopin / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 29
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 19
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After MagneticGhost:

Chopin / Paderewski

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
*Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45 - 31*
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
*Granados: Piano Quintet - 24*
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## mmsbls

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
2494. Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108
2495. Abrahamsen: Let me tell you
2496. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
2497. Fagerlund: Isola
2498. Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 3
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 9
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Sheppard / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 24
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 4
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After Trout:

Granados / Monteverdi

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 26
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Granados / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 28
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 12
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 24
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

After Mika

Mendelssohn/Orff

Nominated:

Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 2 - Aecio

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 26
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 6
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## GioCar

After Aecio

Lindberg / Mendelssohn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 26
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 13
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After GioCar

Orff Granados

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 27
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 14
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After me myself and I

Granados Harbison

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 10
Granados: Piano Quintet - 29
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 20
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After Mika:

Cras / Respighi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
Granados: Piano Quintet - 29
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 23
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Granados / Tavener

Nominated:

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
*Granados: Piano Quintet - 31*
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 24
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
2494. Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108
2495. Abrahamsen: Let me tell you
2496. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
2497. Fagerlund: Isola
2498. Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45
2499. Granados: Piano Quintet

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 8
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 21
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 24
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## GioCar

After MG & Trout

Pizzetti / Lindberg

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 20
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 24
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Aecio

After GioCar

Pizzetti / Paderewski

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 3
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 21
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 24
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## mmsbls

After Aecio:

Paderewski / Mendelssohn

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 5
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 11
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 24
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Sheppard / Monteverdi

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 15
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 6
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 24
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19

By the way, as we're almost at 2500 pieces (!), I don't think I'll have time in the next few days to post the new thread, so we should continue voting here in the meanwhile.


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Tavener / Harbison

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 13
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 12
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 6
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 26
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Cras / Bonnal

Nominated:


Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 6
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 26
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## PaulieGatto

After Trout:

Meyerbeer: L'Africaine / Pizetti

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 6
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 26
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 26
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## GioCar

After PaulieGatto

Pizzetti / Monteverdi

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 28
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 26
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

Has anyone listened to Tavener yet. I can't believe no-one likes it apart from about 2 of us!

After GioCar

Pizzetti / Tavener

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 30
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 21
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 7
Tavener: The Lamb - 27
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Respighi / Still

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 30
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Tavener: The Lamb - 27
Various: Codex Chantilly - 7
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Trout

Pizzetti / Various

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 10
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 32
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Tavener: The Lamb - 27
Various: Codex Chantilly - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After MG

Kraus Pizzetti

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 33
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Tavener: The Lamb - 27
Various: Codex Chantilly - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Mika

Pizzetti / Tavener

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
*Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem - 35*
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 13
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Tavener: The Lamb - 28
Various: Codex Chantilly - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

After MagneticGhost:

Tavener / Sheppard

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
*Tavener: The Lamb - 30*
Various: Codex Chantilly - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Trout

2401. Anderson: Heaven is Shy of Earth
2402. Scriabin, J.: Four Preludes (1918-19)
2403. Strauss II: Der Zigeunerbaron
2404. MacDowell: Woodland sketches
2405. Kilar: Angelus
2406. Chabrier: Bourrée fantasque
2407. Enescu: Piano Sonata #1
2408. Suppé: Light Calvary Overture
2409. Kalinnikov: Symphony #1
2410. Caplet: Le Miroir de Jésus
2411. Gombert: Musae Jovis
2412. Adams, J.C. : Schererazade 2
2413. Gaito: Piano trio
2414. Holst: Invocation (for Cello and Orchestra) Op.19
2415. Wolfe: Steel Hammer
2416. Rautavaara: Flute Concerto
2417. Enescu: Piano Quintet, Op. 29
2418. Bacheler: Monsieurs Almaine
2419. Hermann of Reichenau: Salve Regina
2420. Shaw: Partita for 8 Voices
2421. Léonin: Magnus Liber Organi
2422. Gottschalk: Bamboula, op. 2
2423. Messiaen: Poémes pour mi
2424. Dufay: Adieu ces bons vins de Lannoys
2425. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #4
2426. Honegger: Cello Concerto
2427. Ockeghem: Missa Mi-Mi
2428. Mozart: La Clemenza di Tito
2429. Teixeira: Te Deum
2430. Handel: Athalia
2431. Atterberg: Symphony #2
2432. Kalinnikov: Symphony #2
2433. Tüür: Symphony #4 "Magma"
2434. Schoenberg: String Quartet in D
2435. Power: Beata progenies
2436. Berger, Wilhelm: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 95
2437. Turina: Danzas gitanas
2438. Gabrieli G.: Canzoni et Sonate 1615
2439. Rautavaara - Symphony #3
2440. Jirasek: Missa Propria
2441. Gaito: Piano Quintet op.24
2442. Berg: Four Pieces for Clarinet and Piano, op. 5
2443. Rachmaninov: Variations on a theme by Corelli Op.42
2444. Ginastera: Guitar Sonata, op. 47
2445. Decaux: Clairs de lune
2446. Schubert: Symphony #4 in C minor, D. 417 "Tragic"
2447. Poulenc: Piano Concerto
2448. Schumann: Bilder aus Osten op.66
2449. Wolpe: Battle Piece
2450. Farrenc: Piano quintet #1
2451. Reich: Electric Counterpoint
2452. Lutoslawski: Piano Concerto
2453. Willaert: Lauda Jerusalem Dominum (Psalm 147) for double choir
2454. Adams: The Chairman Dances
2455. Cardew: Treatise
2456. Dupré: Symphony in G Minor for Organ & Orchestra Op. 25
2457. Billone: 1+1=1
2458. Schuman: New England Triptych (Three Pieces for Orchestra after William Billings)
2459. Browne: Stabat Mater
2460. Davies: Symphony #1
2461. Victoria: Tenebrae Responsories
2462. Wuorinen: Time's Encomium
2463. Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé Suite
2464. Schubert: Symphony No. 3 in D major, D. 200
2465. Ireland: Greater Love Hath No Man
2466. Borodin: String Quartet #1
2467. Chopin: Berceuse, op. 57
2468. Atterberg: Symphony #5
2469. Morales: Missa pro defunctis
2470. Rachmaninoff: The Rock, op. 7
2471. Ysaÿe: Sonatas for Solo Violin, op. 27
2472. Wetz: Symphony #2 in A, op. 47
2473. Rameau: Grand Motets
2474. Howells: Elegy for Viola, String Quartet and String Orchestra
2475. Karabits: Concerto for Orchestra No. 3, "Holosinnya" (Lamentations)
2476. Pärt: Magnificat
2477. Dutilleux: Les Citations
2478. Subotnick: Silver Apples of the Moon
2479. Scarlatti A.: Oratorio per la Santissima Trinità
2480. Xenakis: Gmeeoorh
2481. Davies: Worldes Blis
2482. Obrecht: Missa Caput
2483. Mielck: Symphony in F-minor, Op.4
2484. Denisov: Concerto for 2 violas, harpsichord and string orchestra
2485. Warlock: The Curlew
2486. Alfven: Symphony #2
2487. Haydn: Piano Trio #44 in E, Hob.XV/28
2488. Brouwer: Concierto Elegiaco
2489. Berio: Sequenza IV
2490. Larsson: Förklädd Gud (God in Disguise), op. 24
2491. Brahms: Five Songs, op. 94
2492. Sanz: Instrucción de Música sobre la Guitarra Española
2493. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #5 In G, Op. 55
2494. Fauré: Violin Sonata #2 in E minor, op. 108
2495. Abrahamsen: Let me tell you
2496. Froberger: Suite XX in D, FbWV 620
2497. Fagerlund: Isola
2498. Chopin: Prélude in C-sharp minor Op.45
2499. Granados: Piano Quintet
2500. Pizzetti: Messa di Requiem
2501. Tavener: The Lamb

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 23
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 20
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19

I can hopefully create the new thread tomorrow.
Thanks everyone for still keeping this project going after so many years. Here's to another! :cheers:


----------



## Aecio

Paderewski/Various

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 14
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 8
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## MagneticGhost

After Aecio

Various / Sheppard

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 9
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 15
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------



## Mika

After MG

Orff Lindberg

Nominated:
Meyerbeer: L'Africaine - 2 - PaulieGatto

Seconded:
Bonnal: String Quartet #1 - 14
Cras: Quintet for Harp, Flute, Violin, Viola, and Cello - 14
Guarnieri: Symphony No. 2 "Uirapuru" - 6
Harbison: Piano Trio No. 2 - 16
Kraus: Symphony in E flat Major, VB 144 - 12
Liadov: Musical snuffbox - 12
Lindberg: Feria - 10
Mendelssohn: String Quartet No.1, Op.12 - 4
Monteverdi: Lamento d'Arianna - 7
Orff: Catulli Carmina - 17
Paderewski: Piano Concerto - 25
Respighi: Sinfonia drammatica - 23
Sciarrino: Un'immagine di Arpocrate - 15
Sheppard: Media Vita - 15
Still: Symphony No. 2, "Song of a New Race" - 8
Various: Codex Chantilly - 10
Weir: A Night at the Chinese Opera - 21
Yoshida: Utsu-semi - 19


----------

